# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #8 (Scout Edition)



## KingOfCheese

Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #8 (Scout Edition).

In this game, players will select a small number of models to do battle in the Arena Of Death. To become victorious, they must fight their way through SIX ROUNDS of carnage and slaughter and stand victorious at the end!

To participate, you must think of a unit that costs 50 points or less.
You can choose ANY unit that is part of a current Codex.
Yes, this includes vehicles!!

If your selection falls below the minimum model-count requirements for the unit (as most will), then calculate the points on a per-model basis and ignore the minimum model requirement.
For armies that have a fixed cost for the unit, simply divide the unit cost by the number of models. If the entry has an option something like "Add extra models to the unit for X points each), then use that points value.

Wargear options are only allowed if the majority of the unit has access to them.
For example, a CSM squad will NOT be able to take Meltaguns, as only 2 of the models have access to them.
On the other hand, you CAN take Meltagun-equipped Havocs or Chosen, as over 50% of the models have access to them.

Some example units might be 10 IG Infantry, or 3 Genestealers, or 2 Havocs with Meltaguns, or a Killa Kan with Rokkit, or a PCS with 4 Flamers, or 3 Space Marines, or perhaps even a lone TH/SS Terminator.
Anyway, you get the idea.

No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.

Send the details of the unit to me via PM, and you will be entered into the tournament.

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 2 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Unit 1 has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging.

If a unit rapid-fires, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round.

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill, and if sucessful will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 5.
Large Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill +1, and if sucessful will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 8.
Template weapons will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targetting, up to a maximum of 5.


There will be a limit of 64 players for the game, so get in quick!
If i cant fill the 64 places, then they will be filled with Makari, whose details are as followed...



Name | Points | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Makari, Banna Wava | 50 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 2+inv

_Wargear: Choppa, Slugga, Makari's WAAAGH! Banna

Special Rules:

Fearless:
Refer to BRB.

Makari's WAAAGH! Banna: 
Makari is best known for his WAAAGH! Banna. Despite his small frame and weak muscles, he waves his Banna proudly with every ounce of strength he can muster. Not only does it improve his morale, but it also gives him the gift of extreme luck.
Makari benefits from a 2+ invulnerable save._


If you want to, you may take Makari for your entry to the game.
He will be a part of all Ultimate Unit games from now on, and will always be an option for players to select if they wish. 

Players making the top 8 will take a share in the 115 rep up for grabs.
5th-8th will earn +10 rep
3rd and 4th will earn +15 rep
2nd will earn +20 rep
1st will earn +25 rep

As well as that, the top 4 will be entered into the Hall of Fame!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888

And on top of all of this, the winner will be granted a shiny new medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Doelago

Interesting. Most interesting. Gona start trying to come up with something. 

But a question, in their movement phase, do the units have to move? I was just thining, for if they move, they cant use Heavy Weapons such as Heavy Bolters, or what?

Eh, just a bit confused...


----------



## KingOfCheese

You can stand still if you want to.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> You can stand still if you want to.


Aah, so I can use Plasma canons or whatever I want, good, but I take it as if I would not rechieve any bonus for charging then, right?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Aah, so I can use Plasma canons or whatever I want, good, but I take it as if I would not rechieve any bonus for charging then, right?


Correct. 

(Sorry, i should have mentioned heavy weapons in the first post, didn't think anyone would actually take them)


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sounds like fun! Count me in once I have come up with an entry.


----------



## Quozzo

If i split a SM tactical squad up, do i keep the sergeant?


----------



## coke123

Is there still a lols award? Because I have a unit in mind...


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> (Sorry, i should have mentioned heavy weapons in the first post, didn't think anyone would actually take them)


Of course you cannot know. No one ever knows what is going on inside my head. 

Also, we should have an award that is presented to the winner of every Challenge. One in the same style as the Dark Disciple/Mark of Nurgle/all the others.


----------



## KingOfCheese

How about a userbar for signatures?


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> How about a userbar for signatures?


Well, I guess thats the best thing after an award. :wink:


----------



## VicGin

The restriction on wargear being usable for the majority of the unit - is that for min unit size or max unit size? Example - Dark Eldar Trueborn. A min unit of 3 can all get special weapons but in a max unit of 10 the majority cannot get special weapons.


----------



## KingOfCheese

VicGin said:


> The restriction on wargear being usable for the majority of the unit - is that for min unit size or max unit size? Example - Dark Eldar Trueborn. A min unit of 3 can all get special weapons but in a max unit of 10 the majority cannot get special weapons.


Go by the minimum.

Unless you have a number of models greater than the minimum, in which case go by the number of models.


----------



## VicGin

Cool, PM sent!


----------



## Winterous

Cheese, I think you've overcomplicated the whole thing xD

With the "5 for X, then Y per model" units, you need to make it clearer.
Is the Sergeant mandatory? Does he cost the same? Etc.

*edit*
Oh I am DEFINITELY going to lose this, but it'll be SO FUCKING WORTH IT!


----------



## marxalvia

Sign me up. PM sent.


----------



## Grokfog

I'd love to join, will PM as soon as i get home (about 3 hours i should think) with my unit if thats ok?


----------



## Dawnstar

Hmmm sounds interesting...

Any extra rep if I win with Chaos Spawn? :laugh:


----------



## Khorothis

My team is either a very clever or a very bad idea. Kinda like PC plans.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

What about Chaos Icons? Because if I divide it by minimum unit size..its kind of really expensive.. so what is the deal there?


----------



## Winterous

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> What about Chaos Icons? Because if I divide it by minimum unit size..its kind of really expensive.. so what is the deal there?


Can't take it, because it isn't available to the majority of the minimum unit size.
If the minimum unit size was 3 and 2 models could take Icons, then you could take it, for example.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Already got 22/64 entries in!
Its filling up quick!

So far there are a couple of identical (or close to) entries.
Nobody seems to have "broken" the rules so far.
Some entries are more powerful than others, but they all seem fair, and none have exploited loopholes or anything (which was my main concern).

No Makari's yet though.


----------



## Winterous

Do you like my awesome silly entry?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Do you like my awesome silly entry?


Haha, yes, yes i do. :laugh:


----------



## Necrosis

KingOfCheese said:


> No Makari's yet though.


You should double check your pms.


----------



## Doelago

Hmm... I cant decide whatever or not I should go with my funny or serious idea...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Something you guys might be quite happy to see...
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888


----------



## KingOfCheese

24/64 entries so far...

====================

Aramoro
Dies Irae
Quozzo
Winterous
VicGin
Khorothis
marxalvia
aboytervigon
the Autarch
Karnax
The Meddler
Tarvitz210300
Grokfog
Iron_Freak220
Vicious
Hurricane
Cocakoala
mynameisgrax
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Kastle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Sausage
LordOfAscention


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Something you guys might be quite happy to see...
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888


Yes, I am pretty happy to see it, but was I not the one who suggested that we start giving away awards to the winners? :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Yes, I am pretty happy to see it, but was I not the one who suggested that we start giving away awards to the winners? :wink:


You and about 20 other people. :laugh:
I have had quite a few PM's from people in the last couple of months suggesting to have a medal/userbar/icon/etc for the winners.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just thought i would add....

If someone wants to take a dedicated transport, feel free.
So you can take something like a Rhino, Trukk, etc.
Unless someone can find something stupidly broken with it.... but i think it should be ok.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> Just thought i would add....
> 
> If someone wants to take a dedicated transport, feel free.
> So you can take something like a Rhino, Trukk, etc.
> Unless someone can find something stupidly broken with it.... but i think it should be ok.


I wonder how many choices so far could beat a Drop Pod.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> I wonder how many choices so far could beat a Drop Pod.


Actually, quite a few.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, quite a few.


Oh I would have thought a lot of them, it's like a mini-monolith from the first game. Just a shame you can't quite afford a Deathwind Launcher


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> Oh I would have thought a lot of them, it's like a mini-monolith from the first game. Just a shame you can't quite afford a Deathwind Launcher


A Drop Pod won't be anywhere near as powerful as you might think.
Against probably 20% it will get an auto-win, against most of the others it will get blown to bits.


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> A Drop Pod won't be anywhere near as powerful as you might think.
> Against probably 20% it will get an auto-win, against most of the others it will get blown to bits.


I didn't think it would be all the powerful, just funny. All it's matches would basically be Auto-win and Auto-losses.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> I didn't think it would be all the powerful, just funny. All it's matches would basically be Auto-win and Auto-losses.


Pretty much. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Em, is it possible to have a unit, and give it a dedicated transport for the challenge? 

Would probably be kind of weird, but if I wanted to give a unit a dedicated transport, would it be possible? 

I mean, that I have a unit AND a Dedicated Transport...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Em, is it possible to have a unit, and give it a dedicated transport for the challenge?
> 
> Would probably be kind of weird, but if I wanted to give a unit a dedicated transport, would it be possible?
> 
> I mean, that I have a unit AND a Dedicated Transport...


Nope, thats 2 units, its worth 2 kill points.
Rules on dedicated transports have been the same for all the UU games so far.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Nope, thats 2 units, its worth 2 kill points.
> Rules on dedicated transports have been the same for all the UU games so far.


Damn I had quite a nasty idea... A very nasty idea... :shout:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Damn I had quite a nasty idea... A very nasty idea... :shout:


Care to share?
(You wont be able to take it anyway, so it doesn't matter if others know)


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Care to share?
> (You wont be able to take it anyway, so it doesn't matter if others know)


Well... I dont have the Codex right here, but I was planing to use Blood Angels assault marines with out jumpacks together with a cheap Razorback with Heavy Bolters.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Well... I dont have the Codex right here, but I was planing to use Blood Angels assault marines with out jumpacks together with a cheap Razorback with Heavy Bolters.


35 point discount on a Razorback for taking a jump pack off 1 or 2 models?
Yeah, that ain't gonna happen. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> 35 point discount on a Razorback for taking a jump pack off 1 or 2 models?
> Yeah, that ain't gonna happen. :laugh:


Dang, but it would have been a brilliant idea, would it not? :wink:


----------



## Winterous

Doelago said:


> Dang, but it would have been a brilliant idea, would it not? :wink:


Not really, it isn't actually that powerful.
Because, well, why not just take the Razorback with nice guns?


----------



## sir_m1ke

I seem to have somehow missed all this fun!! damn!!

my PM is away with my unit, nothing special but its my first time....be gentle...


----------



## johnmassive

PM sent! :victory:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Dang, the 50 point limit was difficult to deal with. 60-65 points, and I could have fielded a small God. ^_^

Oh well, my entry is in.


----------



## Doelago

PM has been sent.


----------



## lokis222

PM sent :grin:


----------



## Cyphereclipse

pm sent


----------



## Doelago

Now that I start thinking about it, how many Gretchins could one put into 50 points?


----------



## Dies Irae

Doelago said:


> Now that I start thinking about it, how many Gretchins could one put into 50 points?


Not enough :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Would deginitely be the funny fail entry though.


----------



## KingOfCheese

32 entries are in, only 32 spots left!

====================
Aramoro
Dies Irae
Quozzo
Winterous
VicGin
Khorothis
marxalvia
aboytervigon
--------------------
the Autarch
Karnax
The Meddler
Tarvitz210300
Grokfog
Iron_Freak220
Vicious
Hurricane
--------------------
Cocakoala
mynameisgrax
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Kastle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Stephen_Newman
--------------------
Serpion5
ChaosRedCorsairLord
sir_m1ke
johnmassive
cool_conoly
Desecai
lokis222
Cyphereclipse
--------------------


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Is my squad common


----------



## Dawnstar

32 entries already :shok:

I was gonna chose an Inquisitor, but I couldn't seem to make him a competitive enough choice to take. Maybe if the next ones 70 points I will


----------



## Doelago

I guess I need to come up with a new entry...


----------



## mynameisgrax

You could only fit 13 gretchin, because you need the mandatory runtherder for 10 points, Making 14 models altogether. I say you're better off with 8 shoota boyz, or 10 guardsmen, if you ask me. Of course, either will get devoured by anything with an AR value, so it's up to you.


----------



## StalkerZero

The real question is how good would two rumored GK strike squad guys be in this?

Looking forward to seeing this one pan out. In my opinion this is the most challenging one yet.


----------



## Uber Ork

I'm in... PM sent. :good:





Doelago said:


> Now that I start thinking about it, how many Gretchins could one put into 50 points?


*mynameisgrax* has it... 13 + the mandatory runtherder 

I thought about this, but wondered how I'd stop a killa kan, Land Speeder, etc.





.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I hope to pull off a comic tactic if I face anything like a Killa Kan.


----------



## High_Seraph

Makari is going to win.


----------



## daxxglax

Sent mine in. I was caught between a Chaos Terminator Champion with Lightning Claws and a Death-Cult Assassin. I went with the latter. Even though the Termie had more kill power, the Assassin would survive longer with its 2 wounds.

And I figured nobody else would pick it.


----------



## Winterous

daxxglax said:


> Sent mine in. I was caught between a Chaos Terminator Champion with Lightning Claws and a Death-Cult Assassin. I went with the latter. Even though the Termie had more kill power, the Assassin would survive longer with its 2 wounds.
> 
> And I figured nobody else would pick it.


WELL THAT'S A GREAT IDEA, EVERYONE, GO DEATH CULT ASSASSIN!

(you shouldn't tell people what you take)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Winterous said:


> WELL THAT'S A GREAT IDEA, EVERYONE, GO DEATH CULT ASSASSIN!
> 
> (you shouldn't tell people what you take)


Why? Not like it matters really. So we know what he takes, and I put an entry sure to kill that, go me, something else will probably roll me.


----------



## KingOfCheese

About 6 of the entries i got were illegal.
Any that have not been approved, i have sent a reply PM detailing the reason why. 

For those of you who have not received a PM reply, your entry was ok. 

Up to about 40-ish entries already.


----------



## Necrosis

I wonder how many Makari have been submitted?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

KingOfCheese said:


> About 6 of the entries i got were illegal.


Hmm, now I'm starting to wonder if the one I submitted is legal... Please let me know.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Changed the details so that more +rep is handed out.

Players will get +4 rep for every opponent they defeat, however the +rep will only be awarded to the top 8 players.
So if you make it to the top 8, you get +12 rep.
If you make it to the top 4, you get +16 rep.
If you make it to the top 2, you get +20 rep.
If you win the tournament, you get +24 rep.

Total of +124 rep.


I only have a +rep power of 23 at the moment, but hopefully i can make it to 24 before i hand out the prizes.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Changed the details so that more +rep is handed out.
> 
> Players will get +4 rep for every opponent they defeat, however the +rep will only be awarded to the top 8 players.
> So if you make it to the top 8, you get +12 rep.
> If you make it to the top 4, you get +16 rep.
> If you make it to the top 2, you get +20 rep.
> If you win the tournament, you get +24 rep.
> 
> Total of +124 rep.
> 
> 
> I only have a +rep power of 23 at the moment, but hopefully i can make it to 24 before i hand out the prizes.


Ca.70 posts, not all that hard. Thats two, maybe three days of posting. 


And increased amountes of rep? Fuck yea.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Ca.70 posts, not all that hard. Thats two, maybe three days of posting.


Maybe for you it is. I have a life you know. :laugh::wink:


----------



## Serpion5

Erm, Cheese? You`ve posted more than Doelago in months less time as a member. 

So, how`s that life? 

j/k, I can`t really say much. :laugh: 


On topic, I have a good feeling about this game. Has anyone else taken my choice?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Has anyone else taken my choice?


Nope.
Close, but not quite.


----------



## Serpion5

Then I have as good as won! :spiteful:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I have a feeling everyone has had the same idea as me.


----------



## Aramoro

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I have a feeling everyone has had the same idea as me.


I think so as well, those 5 Ripper Swarms will mess people up.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Aramoro said:


> I think so as well, those 5 Ripper Swarms will mess people up.


Definitely, my unit doesn't stand a chance against that many wounds.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I took mine for lols. Oh and the that the fact some of the entries such as the death cult assassin and the rippers cannot harm it at all. Just as a matter of interest in future events can FW models be submitted as long as they fit the regulations.


----------



## Serpion5

Rippers? Hehehe... 

No wait...


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Maybe for you it is. I have a life you know. :laugh::wink:


Hehe, I have a lot of spare time, and a cool thing about that, is that my post count can increase like hell in a single day. I remember that one day in January when I pulled off a 140 posts in a single day... Ouh, fuck, you know what, I have no life... No life... NO FUCKING LIFE!!? :wasntme:

Edit: Feck, in that last three months I have posted more than in the entire last year! At the end of last year my post count stood at just above 1600. :shok:


----------



## Biellann

Well, I'm in. Tidit, you can afford a drop pod + deathwind launcher if you go BT.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Stephen_Newman said:


> I took mine for lols. Oh and the that the fact some of the entries such as the death cult assassin and the rippers cannot harm it at all. Just as a matter of interest in future events can FW models be submitted as long as they fit the regulations.


You didn't take a pod did you?


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> I took mine for lols. Oh and the that the fact some of the entries such as the death cult assassin and the rippers cannot harm it at all. Just as a matter of interest in future events can FW models be submitted as long as they fit the regulations.


Well you obviously took a vehicle then, since there are no T8 models at 50 points.
And since Death Cult are S4, you have to have a melee Armour value of 11 or more.

That means:
Drop Pod.
Killa Kan.

Those are the only two vehicles that you could possibly take that fill the criteria.
And since a Drop Pod is a terrible idea, only having a Storm Bolter, then you took a Killa Kan.
Probably with a Skorcha.


----------



## Aramoro

Drop Pods a terrible idea? Pfft nonsense, AV12 all round woo. yeah you've only got a Storm Bolter but eventually you'll wear them down. 

I was thinking Armoured Sentinal but they cost too much


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> Drop Pods a terrible idea? Pfft nonsense, AV12 all round woo. yeah you've only got a Storm Bolter but eventually you'll wear them down.
> 
> I was thinking Armoured Sentinal but they cost too much


Anything that CAN hurt you will stomp all over you.
Well, Krak grenades won't do much, but anything a decent Strength will fuck it up; all it takes is a single Glance, and you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Well since I went for the 40k equivalent of something cute and fluffy I would auto lose against a pod or kan so here is hoping that I don't draw one first round. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

I am pretty confident that my choice should beat at least someone.


----------



## High_Seraph

No ya won't Makari will beat everyone.


----------



## Winterous

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Well since I went for the 40k equivalent of something cute and fluffy I would auto lose against a pod or kan so here is hoping that I don't draw one first round. :laugh:


But, Tyrant Guard are more than 50 points, and would do fine against those things.
(Tyrant Guard are cute ^^)


----------



## Zodd

PM sent.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Winterous said:


> But, Tyrant Guard are more than 50 points, and would do fine against those things.
> (Tyrant Guard are cute ^^)


I went for snarly angry wolves cutest thing the imperium of man can think up.


----------



## Dies Irae

The more I look at this thread, the more my choice seems to be a terrible one :suicide:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually I took neither of those things. I thought death cult assassins were only S3. No matter it will get shot to death before it gets into range.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually I took neither of those things. I thought death cult assassins were only S3. No matter it will get shot to death before it gets into range.


You took a basic landspeeder?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Nah! Like I was going to take one of those terrible ideas.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Hehe since Killa Kans seem to be the going fear of everyone here, I built a unit specifically to counter it, and it's exactly 50 pts. Should do well against "squishies" as well.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hehe since Killa Kans seem to be the going fear of everyone here, I built a unit specifically to counter it, and it's exactly 50 pts. Should do well against "squishies" as well.


I predict a first round lost to makari for your smugness


----------



## Desecai

A grot shall win this tournament!


----------



## daxxglax

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually I took neither of those things. I thought death cult assassins were only S3. No matter it will get shot to death before it gets into range.


Strength FOUR, actually! HaHA!

I don't care. It's just for fun 8P

And it doesn't really matter that I told anyone. No one's going to take special pains to deal with me.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Desecai said:


> A grot shall win this tournament!


I would like to see Makari make the top 8, but i don't really want him to be in the top 4.
Would rather see players in there instead.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

KingOfCheese said:


> I would like to see Makari make the top 8, but i don't really want him to be in the top 4.
> Would rather see players in there instead.


Your only being diplomatic you would get to give yourself a medal :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Your only being diplomatic you would get to give yourself a medal :wink:


Nah, it is only a fill-in choice.
(Unless other people take him, in which case he is a proper entry)
So sadly i will never be able to obtain the medal, but oh well.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

KingOfCheese said:


> Nah, it is only a fill-in choice.
> (Unless other people take him, in which case he is a proper entry)
> So sadly i will never be able to obtain the medal, but oh well.


Just make him great for one round and if he wins give yourself a pat on the back you deserve it after this many games


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Prothor Ironfist said:


> I predict a first round lost to makari for your smugness


Anti-jinx? Jinx? Hmm what would be appropriate here... We will just have to see! *smug* :smoke:


----------



## Winterous

Prothor Ironfist said:


> I went for snarly angry wolves cutest thing the imperium of man can think up.


I hope it's not Thunderwolf Cavalry, because I'd struggle against those 
Fenrisian Wolves are are bit wasted really, because their speed is their main advantage, and that means nothing in this.


----------



## Doelago

Now that I think of it, this tournament will probably be filled with small and lollish vehicles, and I only have a single shot to destroy them...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Doelago said:


> Now that I think of it, this tournament will probably be filled with small and lollish vehicles, and I only have a single shot to destroy them...


Killa Kans do seem to be the best value for points. Scout sentinels could also be equipped to be pretty deadly. Both have access to flamers for anti infantry, and have armour values making them pretty much auto-win against a lot of choices. Kans also have access to a DCCW, which makes them deadly to other vehicles and troops in CC.


----------



## Winterous

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Killa Kans do seem to be the best value for points. Scout sentinels could also be equipped to be pretty deadly. Both have access to flamers for anti infantry, and have armour values making them pretty much auto-win against a lot of choices. Kans also have access to a DCCW, which makes them deadly to other vehicles and troops in CC.


Kans are flat-out just a better choice here than Sentinels.
Better armour, better melee, better guns.
The weapon you would most likely choose is a Heavy Flamer.
The Kan has an alternative, however, the Grotzooka.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Although the Kanz will get slaughtered by Meltaguns....


----------



## Serpion5

And they can be glanced to death with enough attacks... :spiteful: 

I have little fear of kans. I will not write them off completely, but a single glance to pop off that dread arm should be enough to give an advantage. 

Wait... What`s a kan`s initiative? :shok: 

Three isn`t it? Maybe I spoke too soon.


----------



## Cocakoala

I HOPE I get a kan or sentinel in the first round.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Although the Kanz will get slaughtered by Meltaguns....


So can Sentinels, and that's the point I was making; there is absolutely no valid reason to take a Sentinel in favour of a Killa Kan.


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm in. PM sent.

From all this 'spirited comment' i can see a horde of Kans coming out of the wood work.

Well i should have no problem with them 

SGMAlice


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Winterous said:


> So can Sentinels, and that's the point I was making; there is absolutely no valid reason to take a Sentinel in favour of a Killa Kan.


Sentinels have access to better ranged weaponry than kans and can potentially kill them before CC. Autocannon + a HKM = much fun.

You have the potential for 3 penetrating/glancing hits, before the enemy enters CC with you. 

There's a valid reason for you.


----------



## Winterous

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Sentinels have access to better ranged weaponry than kans and can potentially kill them before CC. Autocannon + a HKM = much fun.
> 
> You have the potential for 3 penetrating/glancing hits, before the enemy enters CC with you.
> 
> There's a valid reason for you.


They can specialise better, but they leave themselves much more vulnerable.
For example, a single Terminator will shit all over a Sentinel, unless you give it a Lascannon (which you'd be mad to do, as it'd be your only weapon).
The Kan is tougher to kill, capable in melee, and can carry about the same level of fire power.


If I were to take a Kan, with general killing ability in mind, I would take a Killa Kan, with Grotzooka and Grot Riggers.
50 points on the dot.

2 S6 Blasts which can cause significant damage to just about anything I'm likely to face; and if it gets bogged in melee, then any Immobilised results can be repaired, extending my life against Glances, and also giving me back an attack.

Let's pit that against your (admittedly formidable) Sentinel with Autocannon and Hunter-Killer, for 50 points as well. You're Open-Topped as well, remember.


My turn, I shoot.
One of my blasts hits, and needs a 4 to Glance.
Let's say I get a Glance, with +1 to the damage roll, we'll say that's a Weapon Destroyed; I roll a 3.5, it's that or Stunned on average, I'm being a little generous. I destroy the Hunter-Killer, for simplicity's sake, I'd actually choose the Autocannon.
You shoot back, hitting with 1 Autocannon shell, you need a 4 to Glance, you get a Glance.
Let's say it's a Shaken, because I took the missile instead of the Autocannon, giving you a better chance to hurt me.

I charge, I win in melee.


Your turn, you shoot.
You shoot, the Autocannon hits once and causes a Stunned.
The Missile hits and destroys my combat arm.
I can't shoot back.
You charge me, because that's how the game works; two attacks, hitting on 3+, needing a 6 to Glance. You don't do anything.
I attack back with 1 attack at S5 (because I'm stunned I lose an attack), hitting on 4+ and damaging on 5+. I don't do anything.

Next turn, you attack first and don't do anything.
I attack, I hit with one, and since it keeps going like this I cause some damage.
A Glance, with +1 due to Open Topped.
Suddenly you're on the back foot, even further.


That's why, that's all not far off average.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Serpion5 said:


> Wait... What`s a kan`s initiative? :shok:
> 
> Three isn`t it? Maybe I spoke too soon.


An Ork Killa Kan has an initiative value of 2.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Winterous said:


> They can specialise better, but they leave themselves much more vulnerable....
> 
> ....that's all not far off average.


Very nice, but you've missed my point. 

A sentinel has superior firepower to a killa kan, and that's a reason to take one. I'm sure if you crunch the numbers a kan is better overall, but a sentinel is not entirely useless as you claim.

Also at this small a scale the 'law of large numbers' is gonna shit all over any mathammer.


----------



## daxxglax

Y'know it might have been fun to take a Necron Destroyer.

Or a Wraith/Scarab swarm (with disruption fields) just for laughs.

I hope everyone doesn't end up choosing a sentinel/Kan/Makari. Make for a pretty boring round.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I didn't pick a kan or sentinel or makari. Although I feel I might struggle against a kan. After all I have no melee attack and can only pump out 3 S5 shots against it before it reaches me in CC and carves me up.

Unless i ram the fuckers and hope for immobilisation. That would be funny cause then in next turn I would drive back out, shoot the kit inside and then keep ramming until the guy has the good manners to blow up.


----------



## KingOfCheese

daxxglax said:


> I hope everyone doesn't end up choosing a sentinel/Kan/Makari. Make for a pretty boring round.


There is a LOT of variation in all of the entries.
There wont be any coin flips this game. :wink:


----------



## KingOfCheese

46/64 entries are in, about another 6 or so were illegal and the people have been informed.

Entry list so far...

====================
Aramoro
Dies Irae
Quozzo
Winterous
VicGin
Khorothis
marxalvia
aboytervigon
--------------------
the Autarch
Karnax
The Meddler
Tarvitz210300
Grokfog
Iron_Freak220
Vicious
Hurricane
--------------------
Cocakoala
mynameisgrax
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Kastle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Stephen_Newman
--------------------
Serpion5
ChaosRedCorsairLord
sir_m1ke
johnmassive
cool_conoly
Desecai
lokis222
Cyphereclipse
--------------------
Doelago
Mortigar
Muffinman
Caratacos
Zodd
High_Seraph
dazzglax
Prothor Ironfist
--------------------
Evil beaver2
MetalHandkerchief
Biellann
StalkerZero
Sausage
Kinglopey
====================



If the entires keep coming in, then i might go up to 80 places.

Round 1 = 80>40
Round 2 = 40>20
Round 3 = 20>10
Round 4 = 10>5
Round 5 = Each player plays against each other (4 games each), and the winner of the tournament will be the one who won the most games. In the event of a tie, they play against each other.

But thats only if we actually go over 64 entries.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

80!!!:shok::shok::shok:

That would be the fight to end all fights!

Do you need a hand in this one if it becomes that big?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> 80!!!:shok::shok::shok:
> 
> That would be the fight to end all fights!
> 
> Do you need a hand in this one if it becomes that big?


Nah, should be ok, they are only 50-point games.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

This particular game will be very exciting. I love the scale.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #7 just finished, so all concentration is on this game now.

If anyone is reading this and cant make up their mind if they want to enter or not... JUST DO IT! 
Masses of +rep and a shiny medal, with nothing to lose, and all you need to do is just send a PM.


----------



## Kai'n

Sign me up PM sent!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I wonder now that my entry has been sent off how many people took hive guard?


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> I wonder now that my entry has been sent off how many people took hive guard?


Two wounds with T6 and a nice gun, you'll do well against infantry hordes and vehicles, but against anything with a good save or high Strength attacks you're pretty much rooted; Why would you?


----------



## KingOfCheese

49/64 entries are in so far.
15 places remaining.

====================
Aramoro
Dies Irae
Quozzo
Winterous
VicGin
Khorothis
marxalvia
aboytervigon
--------------------
the Autarch
Karnax
The Meddler
Tarvitz210300
Grokfog
Iron_Freak220
Vicious
Hurricane
--------------------
Cocakoala
mynameisgrax
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Kastle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Stephen_Newman
--------------------
Serpion5
ChaosRedCorsairLord
sir_m1ke
johnmassive
cool_conoly
Desecai
lokis222
Cyphereclipse
--------------------
Doelago
Mortigar
Muffinman
Caratacos
Zodd
High_Seraph
dazzglax
Prothor Ironfist
--------------------
Evil beaver2
MetalHandkerchief
Biellann
StalkerZero
Sausage
Kinglopey
SGMAlice
Kai'n
--------------------
Medic Marine
====================


Up to you guys when you want me to start.
I can fill in the remaining places with Makari's if you want.
Or leave it another 24 hours?
48 hours?


----------



## Serpion5

Meh, give it a day. There`s no real rush, and like you said the games shouldn`t take long.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I say leave it for another 48 hours.


----------



## Winterous

I say wait until you get home from work tomorrow, or whatever it is you do during the day, and then start it when you feel like it.
People in different timezones will have had time for another pass.


----------



## Doelago

Makari! MAKARI! *MAKARI!*


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I don't mind waiting another 20+ hours. The more the merrier


----------



## Goat

submitted an entry.


----------



## KingOfCheese

52/64 entries are in so far.
12 places remaining.

====================
Aramoro
Dies Irae
Quozzo
Winterous
VicGin
Khorothis
marxalvia
aboytervigon
--------------------
the Autarch
Karnax
The Meddler
Tarvitz210300
Grokfog
Iron_Freak220
Vicious
Hurricane
--------------------
Cocakoala
mynameisgrax
Dawnstar
Necrosis
Kastle
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Lord Sven Kittyclaw
Stephen_Newman
--------------------
Serpion5
ChaosRedCorsairLord
sir_m1ke
johnmassive
cool_conoly
Desecai
lokis222
Cyphereclipse
--------------------
Doelago
Mortigar
Muffinman
Caratacos
Zodd
High_Seraph
dazzglax
Prothor Ironfist
--------------------
Evil beaver2
MetalHandkerchief
Biellann
StalkerZero
Sausage
Kinglopey
SGMAlice
Kai'n
--------------------
Medic Marine
Goat
warsmith7752
Uber Ork
........
........
........
........
--------------------
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
........
====================


Want me to start now?
Or 24 hours from now?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

I vote now. But im selfish that way


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Hehe, I would say now too, since there has been 1 entry in 12 hours - kinda died off.


----------



## Dawnstar

I also say now, seeing as it has already been 24 hours 

And besides, more Makari's means more chances of Makari winning


----------



## Sausage

So who choose MAKARI?
Just curious but how many points is he?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sausage said:


> So who choose MAKARI?
> Just curious but how many points is he?


50 points.

And 2 people have chosen to take him so far. 

I think he could probably get a stat-boost, considering an Assault Terminator is only 40, but ill leave him as is for this game.


----------



## Necrosis

Blood for Makari, Skulls for Makari Throne!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

He doesn'y need a stat boost. However being cheaper could be an option. Imagine being 25 points. Then you could take 2 makari's!!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Ok, entries are closed. 



*KoC Ultimate Unit Game #8 - Entry List*

====================

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

Dies Irae
CSM Terminator
- Combi-Plasma
- Chainfist

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

Winterous
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- 3 Additional Grot crew

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

Khorothis
10 Termagants

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

aboytervigon
13 Grots
1 Runtherd

--------------------

the Autarch
1 Ogryn

Karnax
1 Pariah

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

Iron_Freak220
1 Pariah

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

--------------------

Cocakoala
2 Eldar Warlocks

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

Dawnstar
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

Stephen_Newman
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolters
- Hunter-Killer Missile

--------------------

Serpion5
3 Scarab Swarms
- 3 Disruption Fields

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

sir_m1ke
7 Termagants
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

johnmassive
10 IG Infantry

cool_conoly
3 IG Special Weapons Guardsmen
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- Grenade Launcher

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

Cyphereclipse
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

--------------------

Doelago
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolter
- Hunter-Killer Missile

Mortigar
2 Noise Marines
- Sonic Blasters

Muffinman
1 Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

Caratacos
Eldar D-Cannon

Zodd
1 Blood Angel Terminator
- Chainfist

High_Seraph
Makari, Banna Wava

dazzglax
1 Death-Cult Assassin

Prothor Ironfist
5 Fenrisian Wolves
- One upgraded to Cyberwolf

--------------------

Evil beaver2
5 Ripper Swarms

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

Sausage
3 Tankbusta Boys
- 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig

Kinglopey
1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
- 2 Razorwing Flock

SGMAlice
5 Roughriders

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

--------------------

Medic Marine
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

Goat
1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
- 2 Razorwing Flock

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

The_Hive_Emperor
Assault Terminator
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

--------------------

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

Makari, Banna Wava

====================



Will have the match-ups ready soon (they need to be randomized).


----------



## Necrosis

Me and High_Seraph are going to make it to the finals.


----------



## Aramoro

I heartily support the inclusion of Artiliary pieces in this game.


----------



## Dies Irae

Interesting, lots of different submissions, and something becomes quickly obvious: it is nearly impossible to deal with both swarms, vehicles and TEQ. However more people took weapons to counter vehicles and hordes than big guys in heavy armour.

My bet is on Dawnstar for this one. Or Serpion5, these scarabs could prove nasty


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hehehe. Lots of things to crush under my treads.


----------



## Dies Irae

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hehehe. Lots of things to crush under my treads.


And lots of thing to melt you down or punch you to death :wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I see a lot of lone wolf terminators!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Very interesting that lots of people took anti AV.


----------



## Dies Irae

KingOfCheese said:


> Very interesting that lots of people took anti AV.


Interesting, but not surprising, with all the talk on the thread about Killa Kans and Sentinels.


----------



## Khorothis

Lone Wolves, Love Wolves everywhere. Then again they're easier to deal with for me than anything with an AV, which is basically game over. Ah well, as good ol' Eliphas said back then when he was awesome (when he was a Word Bearer, in case you were wondering): "Our fates are all written in the warp..."


----------



## Kai'n

I saw 1 guy besides me that uses a crisis suit


----------



## Winterous

Aramoro said:


> I heartily support the inclusion of Artiliary pieces in this game.


I thought I was being original.
Desecai, I hate you :|



Kai'n said:


> I saw 1 guy besides me that uses a crisis suit


I considered it.
My first choice was actually a Mycetic Spore, but then I realised how horribly fragile the things are.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 1 PAIRINGS!!!

====================

Winterous
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- 3 Additional Grot crew

vs

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

----------

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Makari

----------

Caratacos
Eldar D-Cannon

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

----------

Makari

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

----------

Serpion5
3 Scarab Swarms
- 3 Disruption Fields

vs

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

----------

sir_m1ke
7 Termagants
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

vs

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

----------

Khorothis
10 Termagants

vs

Muffinman
1 Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

----------

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

vs

Makari

----------

Karnax
1 Pariah

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

----------

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Makari

----------

Cyphereclipse
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Dies Irae
CSM Terminator
- Combi-Plasma
- Chainfist

----------

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

vs

High_Seraph
Makari, Banna Wava

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Assault Terminator
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield

vs

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

----------

Medic Marine
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

----------

Makari

vs

SGMAlice
5 Roughriders

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

vs

the Autarch
1 Ogryn

----------

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

vs

johnmassive
10 IG Infantry

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

vs

Makari

----------

Makari

vs

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

----------

Goat
1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
- 2 Razorwing Flock

vs

cool_conoly
3 IG Special Weapons Guardsmen
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- Grenade Launcher

----------

Doelago
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolter
- Hunter-Killer Missile

vs

Stephen_Newman
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolters
- Hunter-Killer Missile

----------

aboytervigon
13 Grots
1 Runtherd

vs

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

----------

Dawnstar
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

vs

Kinglopey
1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
- 2 Razorwing Flock

----------

Makari

vs

Zodd
1 Blood Angel Terminator
- Chainfist

----------

dazzglax
1 Death-Cult Assassin

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

----------

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

Makari

----------

Prothor Ironfist
5 Fenrisian Wolves
- One upgraded to Cyberwolf

vs

Cocakoala
2 Eldar Warlocks

----------

Iron_Freak220
1 Pariah

vs

Sausage
3 Tankbusta Boys
- 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig

----------

Makari

vs

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

----------

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

vs

Makari

----------

Evil beaver2
5 Ripper Swarms

vs

Mortigar
2 Noise Marines
- Sonic Blasters

====================

Good luck everyone!


----------



## VicGin

Good Luck to Winterous! Could be interesting


----------



## Aramoro

Gah a horde again, I seem to have some sort of magical Horde attracting power.


----------



## Winterous

VicGin said:


> Good Luck to Winterous! Could be interesting


Good luck to you too, but I think I'm pretty well set to be honest.
Your Blaster poses a threat, and the Shredder too, but two Frag shells ought to put you right down!
Silly paper armour 



> Doelago
> 1 Razorback
> - TL Heavy Bolter
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> vs
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> 1 Razorback
> - TL Heavy Bolters
> - Hunter-Killer Missile


This made me lol :laugh:



> Sausage
> 3 Tankbusta Boys
> - 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig


And Sausage, I must say, I like your style.


----------



## Doelago

Damn you Stephen_Newman! My Razorback is... The same as yours... And both have a single boom missile... Feck... My missile is red, so it goes faster and blows up your tank before my tank blows up!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

A coin flip!?!?!?!

Damn this fate since I haven't won a coin toss for some time now. 

Anyways good luck Doelago for this next round!

My tank does have an advantage over yours. It is in orange with black tiger stripes so it has an awesome factor unmatched in yours!


----------



## Kai'n

Winterous said:


> I considered it.
> My first choice was actually a Mycetic Spore, but then I realised how horribly fragile the things are.


Ok... Let's hope i will make it against that Makari


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Dies Irae said:


> Interesting, but not surprising, with all the talk on the thread about Killa Kans and Sentinels.


It was our elaborate plan to psych people out about vehicles so they take lots of AT so hoards can win! Tzeentch would be proud. 

I don't think I've ever vs'ed Makari before.


----------



## Dies Irae

Tzeentch would be proud indeed, my original unit was 2 Chosen with Flamers, and changed them for a Terminator when I saw that going against anything with an armour value was game over.

And finally...well that poor Lone Wolf won't have much need for his FNP, since all my attacks cancel armour saves. May you be forever blessed, Tzeentch! :thank_you:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

They don't have FNP to my knowledge but they do have EW however.


----------



## Winterous

Oddly, I think that a Makari would totally bitchown me.
Why? My guns would bounce off, then he'll pummel me in melee


----------



## Winterous

Stephen_Newman said:


> They don't have FNP to my knowledge but they do have EW however.


They do have FNP.


----------



## mynameisgrax

You know...I think Makari might actually be worth more than 50 points, considering the fact he held his own against 200 point units last game. I have a sinking sensation that he's going to win a LOT this tournament.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

The difference between last tournament and this one is that Makari can be wounded more than once per round. He just has a generic 2++ save. Admittedly it does sound a lot but do not forget that there are some matchups here that he will auto fail against. Like any vehicle for instance.


----------



## Grokfog

Winterous said:


> They do have FNP.


They do indeed, and Eternal Warrior, and 2 wounds... Methinks Dies Irae maybe counting his fowl before they're incubated. Should be a good match though


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> A coin flip!?!?!?!
> 
> Damn this fate since I haven't won a coin toss for some time now.
> 
> Anyways good luck Doelago for this next round!
> 
> My tank does have an advantage over yours. It is in orange with black tiger stripes so it has an awesome factor unmatched in yours!


But mine is covered in Codex Grey paint, and has a lot of awesome symbols and Imperial Aquilas strapped onto it... Ouh, and I fucking hate coin flips, cant remember to ever have won one, so I think you will win this one... But good luck anyway, may the awesomness known as the "Razorback" have great success in this tournament... 



Kai'n said:


> Ok... Let's hope i will make it against that Makari












Just look at him, I almost got a heart attack when I saw him for the first time... Damn, scary little bastard, just look at his smile!


----------



## Hurricane

Hmm, I feel like the lone wolves have a decent chance of progressing far in this tournament. I understand we are limited by points but they can be equipped to handle any foe in this tournament, they have EW and FNP and they have two wounds. Plus they get rerolls (to hit?) against a number of different foes. I'm hoping my loadout of MotW (for hordes), melta bombs (for anything with AV) and a wolf (ablative wound) will carry me!


----------



## the Autarch

ogryn vs 2 meltagun havocs....why do i have a bad feeling?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Kai'n said:


> I saw 1 guy besides me that uses a crisis suit


Of course, everyone was talking about Killa Kans 

Anyway:
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

You have no multi-tracker? That means you can only fire one of your weapon systems per turn, why would you do that.


----------



## Dawnstar

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> Biellann
> 1 War Walker
> - 2 Shuriken Cannons
> - Spirit Stone
> 
> vs
> 
> High_Seraph
> Makari, Banna Wava
> 
> ----------
> 
> Doelago
> 1 Razorback
> - TL Heavy Bolter
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> vs
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> 1 Razorback
> - TL Heavy Bolters
> - Hunter-Killer Missile
> 
> ----------
> 
> Dawnstar
> 1 Killa Kan
> - Grotzooka
> - Grot Riggers
> 
> vs
> 
> Kinglopey
> 1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
> - 2 Razorwing Flock
> 
> ----------


First one made me lol 
Auto-Win for Biellann? :laugh:

Second one is basically whoever hits with the HK Missile

and Im nervous about my one Kinglopey. Rending w/ 10 attacks isnt nice, not nice at all  Good Luck Sir!


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> Second one is basically whoever hits with the HK Missile


But if we both miss, my tank will ram his tank off a cliff. :grin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Not if I just ram your ass down first!

Or I could spray heavy bolter shells whilst hoping one of them causes a damaging glance.


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Not if I just ram your ass down first!
> 
> Or I could spray heavy bolter shells whilst hoping one of them causes a damaging glance.


Yea, just spray. While you are doing that, the dude taking care of the scanners sneaks up behind your vehicle, pulls down the rear hatch and shoots your driver, gunner and anyone else inside the vehicle in the face. And no, you wont get armor saves, for your guys dont wear helmets, and my dude only shoots head shots.

Edit: And after that I will ram your tank down a cliff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Then mysteriously a warlord titan jumps out of my Razorback. Who could possibly be behind this tactical genius....

CREEEEEED!


----------



## KingOfCheese

mynameisgrax said:


> You know...I think Makari might actually be worth more than 50 points, considering the fact he held his own against 200 point units last game. I have a sinking sensation that he's going to win a LOT this tournament.


As Stephen_Newman said, last game he just had a single save to ignore all wounds.
Now its just a standard 2++.

And i think he is worth less than 50 points really.
Compare him to a TH/SS Terminator.
All his stats are 1 less, but with an extra attack and extra leadership, and the slightly better inv.
But he is only S3 CCW rather than S8 PW.

He is basically just an IG Infantry sergeant, but with a better save.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Sorry, I missed the differences for Makari between this game and the last. Nevermind then.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I think he will win a couple of his games though.
I'm hoping at least 1 of him make it to the top 8, but not the top 4.


----------



## Muffinman

I have a bad feeling about this one...
1 Attack Bike against 10 Termagaunts...


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Then mysteriously a warlord titan jumps out of my Razorback. Who could possibly be behind this tactical genius....
> 
> CREEEEEED!


What the hell? I really must take Creed over for a short "interegation" so that he can reveal how he managed to hide a Warlord Titan inside a Razorback. Damn, that thing has a transport capacity of 6, and we currently have problems with getting the Terminators to fit in there, and then Creed just comes around and casualy puts a Emperor damned Titan in there... :shok:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Muffinman said:


> I have a bad feeling about this one...
> 1 Attack Bike against 10 Termagaunts...


An attack bike with multi-melta no less 

I think my Crisis suit should perform admirably vs. 7 termagaunts. I don't think I can possibly lose this with Victory points being "per model". :grin:

EDIT: You will probably win with your attack bike too considering you have a stable firing platform rapid fire weapon and still get charge bonus + your one melta shot. I would say you should be able to bring down 2 termagaunts at the very least each round and win, as the winner is determined by model casualties not points lost.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually if you lose all of your models then you automatically give over max points. In this case 50.


----------



## Dies Irae

Grokfog said:


> They do indeed, and Eternal Warrior, and 2 wounds... Methinks Dies Irae maybe counting his fowl before they're incubated. Should be a good match though


As long as I'm not in CC, I have the upper hand. However once in CC I will have to hope for him to fail to hit/wound (keeping in mind that he hits/wounds on 3+) or to pray for my 5++ to pass. And then I will be able to deal ONE blow with that power fist, so my plasma fire better hurt him before!

Thinking about it, there is still a risk of overheat...nah, I can't roll a double one, and then roll another one, can I?


----------



## Kai'n

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Of course, everyone was talking about Killa Kans
> 
> Anyway:
> Crisis Suit
> - Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
> - Missile Pod
> 
> You have no multi-tracker? That means you can only fire one of your weapon systems per turn, why would you do that.


I actually didn't know that...:shok:


----------



## Doelago

Dies Irae said:


> Thinking about it, there is still a risk of overheat...nah, I can't roll a double one, and then roll another one, can I?


No, you cant, but Cheese can, and looking at his dice rolls, the probability of that happening, should be at ca.80%.


----------



## Grokfog

Dies Irae said:


> As long as I'm not in CC, I have the upper hand. However once in CC I will have to hope for him to fail to hit/wound (keeping in mind that he hits/wounds on 3+) or to pray for my 5++ to pass. And then I will be able to deal ONE blow with that power fist, so my plasma fire better hurt him before!
> 
> Thinking about it, there is still a risk of overheat...nah, I can't roll a double one, and then roll another one, can I?


Who knows, stranger things have happened!  We'll just have to pray to fickle dice gods (or in your case, Tzeentch) and see who they favour!


----------



## Dawnstar

Only those with access to Chaos have Tzeentch's favor :grin:


----------



## daxxglax

Haha, oh foolish young Tzeentchian. If you lose, it was just part of his plan _all along._

Also, you no longer pass Psychic Tests automatically, so the Weaver of Fate has been feeling a bit capricious these last few years


----------



## Winterous

Dies Irae said:


> Thinking about it, there is still a risk of overheat...nah, I can't roll a double one, and then roll another one, can I?


Each individual Gets Hot attack overheats individually, for each one that rolls a 1 you take a Save, not if all of them do 

Each of those shots overheating and killing you is a 1/36 chance.
So, with both of them combined, I calculate....

A 1/3 chance


----------



## KingOfCheese

Well, if the SAG Mek could roll double 6's 3 out of 4 rounds, then anything is possible.

(I think that has been the most extreme case of stupidly lucky/unlucky rolling so far)


----------



## Biellann

Dawnstar said:


> First one made me lol
> Auto-Win for Biellann? :laugh:


Just have to hope that the little grot doesn't pass his save every single time... yes I have that bad luck.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

But he can't hurt you. That is why you auto win.


----------



## Biellann

Good point. Was thinking that he was S4 for some reason.


----------



## Desecai

It was so awesome when my Big Mek rolled all those sixes...


----------



## Khorothis

MetalHandkerchief said:


> EDIT: You will probably win with your attack bike too considering you have a stable firing platform rapid fire weapon and still get charge bonus + your one melta shot. I would say you should be able to bring down 2 termagaunts at the very least each round and win, as the winner is determined by model casualties not points lost.


Suddenly, I'm not so sure about victory any more. :shok:

Fuck Synapse.


----------



## Winterous

Khorothis said:


> Fuck Synapse.


Hey, Synapse is good!
It's the LACK of Synapse that sucks


----------



## Dies Irae

Winterous said:


> Each individual Gets Hot attack overheats individually, for each one that rolls a 1 you take a Save, not if all of them do
> 
> Each of those shots overheating and killing you is a 1/36 chance.
> So, with both of them combined, I calculate....
> 
> A 1/3 chance


I think you are doing it wrong. The 1/3 chance is the chance that one or two of my shots create an overheat. then there is a 1/6 chance that this overheat kills me, so I get killed 1/18 times, which is around a 6% chance of getting killed.

And now, the question is: what are the odds of this happening in both rounds?


----------



## Winterous

Dies Irae said:


> I think you are doing it wrong. The 1/3 chance is the chance that one or two of my shots create an overheat. then there is a 1/6 chance that this overheat kills me, so I get killed 1/18 times, which is around a 6% chance of getting killed.
> 
> And now, the question is: what are the odds of this happening in both rounds?


Actually that's not right (the first bit).
Each shot has a 1/6 chance of Overheating, two of them don't combine to make 1/3, they make approximately a 30% chance.
Each shot has a 1/36 chance of killing you, a 1/6 chance of overheating times a 1/6 chance of failing your Armour save.

My claiming there's a 1/3 chance of you dying was a joke.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Dies Irae said:


> I think you are doing it wrong. The 1/3 chance is the chance that one or two of my shots create an overheat. then there is a 1/6 chance that this overheat kills me, so I get killed 1/18 times, which is around a 6% chance of getting killed.


So tempting to bring up my old Odds vs Averages thread again lol.

Confusing the 2 is the biggest but yet the most common mistake with people doing mathhammer.

For example, if something has a 1/3 chance of happening, and it has 3 "attempts", that doesn't mean that its 3/3, otherwise it would be a guarantee.
Its only an average, not a "chance of happening".

As an example, 3 attempts at 1/3 is actually around 70%, not 100%.
And people think the world is against them when it doesn't happen, as they think it SHOULD, but 3/10 times it wont.

Sorry, i talk to much lol.
Yes, i am a nerd when it comes to statistics. :laugh:


----------



## sir_m1ke

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I think my Crisis suit should perform admirably vs. 7 termagaunts. I don't think I can possibly lose this with Victory points being "per model". :grin:


Bring it MetalHandkerchief :threaten: :laugh:

meh it was a bit of a joke entry thinking that i would end up against a vehicle, it could o bn worse! hopefully the toxin sac/adrenal gland combo wins through the combat- weight of numbers hoooooooooo!!!

Best of luck sir k:


----------



## Sausage

Winterous said:


> And Sausage, I must say, I like your style.


Cheers mate, i thought a nice ork propelled rokkit to the face should dent most things and blow apart some AV (assuming my squig doesnt get there first)



KingOfCheese said:


> Yes, i am a nerd when it comes to statistics. :laugh:


Yes, Yes you are :taunt:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Sausage said:


> Yes, Yes you are :taunt:


Quiet you. :laugh:


----------



## Grokfog

Well, you guys can play mathhammer, personally i'm going to take a more reasonable, socially acceptable, and above all, more effective method to ensure my victory.

I'm going to sacrifice a goat.


----------



## Serpion5

Hmmmm? My Vehicle popping metal bugs vs retarded lesser vehicles and grots? 

If I lose this one... :suicide: 

:laugh:


----------



## Dies Irae

KingOfCheese said:


> So tempting to bring up my old Odds vs Averages thread again lol.
> 
> Confusing the 2 is the biggest but yet the most common mistake with people doing mathhammer.
> 
> For example, if something has a 1/3 chance of happening, and it has 3 "attempts", that doesn't mean that its 3/3, otherwise it would be a guarantee.
> Its only an average, not a "chance of happening".
> 
> As an example, 3 attempts at 1/3 is actually around 70%, not 100%.
> And people think the world is against them when it doesn't happen, as they think it SHOULD, but 3/10 times it wont.
> 
> Sorry, i talk to much lol.
> Yes, i am a nerd when it comes to statistics. :laugh:


I know that mathhammer is useless in such circumstances.
And calculating the odds of my Combi-plasma to overheat is also useless, as it won't. This gun was forged by some of the most talented artificers, and has served in countless battles, without failing. It CAN NOT fail me now, and it will burn the fool who pretends to be able to stop the march of the Iron Warriors.

Now lets sit back and enjoy the show opcorn:


----------



## Khorothis

Winterous said:


> Hey, Synapse is good!
> It's the LACK of Synapse that sucks


Yeah, you'd think at least one Zoanthrope is there among the spectators but what the hell...


----------



## High_Seraph

Oh come on King! I really had to go against a feking vehicle the first round?


----------



## aboytervigon

Hey cheese next game I bet you can expect some dread knights to pop up those things are nasty.


----------



## Kinglopey

Dawnstar said:


> First one made me lol
> Auto-Win for Biellann? :laugh:
> 
> Second one is basically whoever hits with the HK Missile
> 
> and Im nervous about my one Kinglopey. Rending w/ 10 attacks isnt nice, not nice at all  Good Luck Sir!


And I sir and Nervous about my bout with you... S6 Template weapons isn't nice against my T3 models...

Good Luck to you...


----------



## Evil beaver2

Khorothis said:


> Suddenly, I'm not so sure about victory any more. :shok:
> 
> Fuck Synapse.


At least your guys dont take wounds for failing their leadership test. Rippers suddenly seem like a terrible idea considering that without synapse they are likely to die without even being attacked.


----------



## Kai'n

Doelago said:


> Just look at him, I almost got a heart attack when I saw him for the first time... Damn, scary little bastard, just look at his smile!


Haha... Things can get ugly with that guy...:laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese

The grot that comes with the Forgeworld Mek Boss Buzzgob would be perfect as a "new" Makari model...
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-MEK-BOSS-BUZZGOB.html

















But no way am i spending $50+ just for a grot.


----------



## Kai'n

KingOfCheese said:


> The grot that comes with the Forgeworld Mek Boss Buzzgob would be perfect as a "new" Makari model...
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-MEK-BOSS-BUZZGOB.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no way am i spending $50+ just for a grot.


I wouldn't do that either... What could it possibly do?:scratchhead:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Somebody buy Buzzgob and give me the Grot. :laugh:


----------



## Kai'n

When is this starting btw?


----------



## KingOfCheese

I have done a couple so far.
I'm hoping to get Round 1 done this weekend.


----------



## Winterous

God I hope I don't face Makari.
He will DEFINITELY beat me Q-Q


----------



## Doelago

Kai'n said:


> Haha... Things can get ugly with that guy...:laugh:


Yes, banners are dangerous weapons. We all have seen how lethal a banner swinging guy can be on several occasions, such as in the Ultramarines movie at that one certain moment.


----------



## Kai'n

Doelago said:


> Yes, banners are dangerous weapons. We all have seen how lethal a banner swinging guy can be on several occasions, such as in the Ultramarines movie at that one certain moment.


Hehe...:biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

Doelago said:


> Yes, banners are dangerous weapons. We all have seen how lethal a banner swinging guy can be on several occasions, such as in the Ultramarines movie at that one certain moment.


This pleases Chaos very much :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> This pleases Chaos very much :laugh:


You get pleased when you look at our holy banners and have your eyes burned out of your heads? :shok:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Psst..

KoC what might be the price to lets say make the coin to flip a certain way?:secret::secret:


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Psst..
> 
> KoC what might be the price to lets say make the coin to flip a certain way?:secret::secret:


Ehrm... We know everything... I think we should kick players that try to cheat their way to victory. Everyone who agrees with me, say "Agreed" or just rise your hand there were you are sitting. No one will ever know...


----------



## Dawnstar

Doelago said:


> You get pleased when you look at our holy banners and have your eyes burned out of your heads? :shok:


I was thinking more along the lines of your Captain being a pawn of chaos :taunt:


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of your Captain being a pawn of chaos :taunt:


You mean that dead body that was left over after he did a Gandalf style death? Possessing a dead body, meh, thats just, well, like raping a dead body, which is, well, just plain stupid.


----------



## Dawnstar

Doelago said:


> You mean that dead body that was left over after he did a Gandalf style death? Possessing a dead body, meh, thats just, well, like raping a dead body, which is, well, just plain stupid.


Very true. Very true indeed


----------



## KingOfCheese

Stephen_Newman said:


> Psst..
> 
> KoC what might be the price to lets say make the coin to flip a certain way?:secret::secret:


For $100 i'll give anyone an auto-win for the first round.
For $250 ill give anyone an auto-win for a round of their choosing, and full +rep.
For $1000 ill make anyone the winner of a game.
For $10,000 ill slaughter a cat and write a certificate of awesomeness dedicated to the winner in cats blood, and fly to whatever country you live in to deliver the certificate personally, along with a 2-foot tall cup-style trophy filled with the cats leftover carcass.

Will take payment in the form of cash, credit card, paypal, bank deposit, or plasti-crack.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

KingOfCheese said:


> For $100 i'll give anyone an auto-win for the first round.
> For $250 ill give anyone an auto-win for a round of their choosing, and full +rep.
> For $1000 ill make anyone the winner of a game.
> For $10,000 ill slaughter a cat and write a certificate of awesomeness dedicated to the winner in cats blood, and fly to whatever country you live in to deliver the certificate personally, along with a 2-foot tall cup-style trophy filled with the cats leftover carcass.
> 
> Will take payment in the form of cash, credit card, paypal, bank deposit, or plasti-crack.


Begins writing down cheque for $10,000 furiously....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

The things I could do with a cat carcass......


----------



## Kai'n

Wanna do that to my kitty?


----------



## Khorothis

Stephen_Newman said:


> Begins writing down cheque for $10,000 furiously....





Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> The things I could do with a cat carcass......


You guys sure about that?


----------



## Kai'n

Khorothis said:


> You guys sure about that?


Holy Shit! That makes me even more freaked of chaos...:shok:


----------



## mynameisgrax

KingOfCheese said:


> For $100 i'll give anyone an auto-win for the first round.
> For $250 ill give anyone an auto-win for a round of their choosing, and full +rep.
> For $1000 ill make anyone the winner of a game.
> For $10,000 ill slaughter a cat and write a certificate of awesomeness dedicated to the winner in cats blood, and fly to whatever country you live in to deliver the certificate personally, along with a 2-foot tall cup-style trophy filled with the cats leftover carcass.
> 
> Will take payment in the form of cash, credit card, paypal, bank deposit, or plasti-crack.



Damn it, now everyone knows how I won the last competition! :ireful2:


----------



## Doelago

KoC, would you do the same to a donkey if I payed you $11,000?


----------



## Uber Ork

mynameisgrax said:


> @#!*% it, now everyone knows how I won the last competition! :ireful2:


Yes, but did you get a two foot chalice filled with cat carcass and a certificate of awesomeness written in cats blood?


----------



## mynameisgrax

Uber Ork said:


> Yes, but did you get a two foot chalice filled with cat carcass and a certificate of awesomeness written in cats blood?


Yes, although I'm having doubts about the cat carcass. It looks suspiciously like a dachshund to me...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Can anyone lend a member $9000? I really want that damned certificate!


----------



## Iron_Freak220

I actually wish I was up against Makari. My pariah says fuck you 2++


----------



## Winterous

Iron_Freak220 said:


> I actually wish I was up against Makari. My pariah says fuck you 2++


Makari says "Fuck you anything that relies on high power, instead of large numbers!"
Me having two Kannon...


----------



## Doelago

I wish I was against a Makari...


----------



## Kai'n

Haw, I am


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I actually thought I had a decent chance of fighting Makari. Until I then got drawn against my doppleganger....


----------



## Doelago

Kai'n said:


> Haw, I am


Wana switch opponents?


----------



## Kai'n

Doelago said:


> Wana switch opponents?


Njaah don't feel like it:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

KingOfCheese said:


> The grot that comes with the Forgeworld Mek Boss Buzzgob would be perfect as a "new" Makari model...
> 
> But no way am i spending $50+ just for a grot.


Tightarse...



Doelago said:


> I wish I was against a Makari...


Hehe. I`m sure at least one will get through. Maybe next round?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Serpion5 said:


> Tightarse...


Better than having a loose arse. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Bullshit. You wouldn`t believe how many bags of cocaine I can get into the country. :wink:


----------



## Doelago

Kai'n said:


> Njaah don't feel like it:laugh:


Just to be an asshole, I will be cheering for Makari in your battle. :shout:


----------



## Kai'n

Haha... That's fine with me


----------



## Doelago

Kai'n said:


> Haha... That's fine with me


[Looks at the results of past battles against thy might Makari]

Buwaahahahaha... Anyone with me on this one?


----------



## Serpion5

Makari`s gonna own.

Until he comes up against scarabs. :grin:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Makari`s gonna own.
> 
> Until he comes up against scarabs. :grin:


Or gets squashed bellow the tracks of my Razorback... Which will soon die to a damned coin flip by KoC...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually I have not won a single coin toss since 2005. So in my mind the odds favour you. Although in this case the coin has been flipped in a different country...


----------



## Uber Ork

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually I have not won a single coin toss since 2005. So in my mind the odds favour you. Although in this case the coin has been flipped in a different country...


Since 2005?? :shok: You really need to come up with a new system for deciding ties. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually I have not won a single coin toss since 2005. So in my mind the odds favour you. Although in this case the coin has been flipped in a different country...


I cant remember to have won a single one in my entire life, and thats why I prefer "rock, paper, scissor", cause I can always give the other guy a punch in the face. :aggressive:


----------



## Winterous

Doelago said:


> I cant remember to have won a single one in my entire life, and thats why I prefer "rock, paper, scissor", cause I can always give the other guy a punch in the face. :aggressive:


I call heads every time.
Heads.
Heads.
Heads.
Tail!

Congratulations, I just broke that record for you


----------



## Dawnstar

Im fairly useless with anything that involves coin flips or rock-paper-scissors

Dice rolling though.... :wink:


----------



## Doelago

KoC, when will the results be up?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> KoC, when will the results be up?


Soon, sorry.
Got distracted reading the new GK codex. Have to get to know it when people will start taking them in game 9.
Got a likely 18-24h shift at work now, so probably sometime after that.


Need to be patient people. Considering these games are giving out official medals, the other official competitions aren't even run on a monthly basis, never mind fortnightly. 

I am actually considering making the games a monthly thing. Details posted up on the 1st of the month, stop taking entries on about the 10th, and post the results up at the end.


----------



## Uber Ork

KingOfCheese said:


> Got a likely 18-24h shift at work now


Dude KoC, what do you do for a living??? :shok: 24 hour shift? Are you a firefighter, ER nurse, Superhero/villain?





KingOfCheese said:


> I am actually considering making the games a monthly thing. Details posted up on the 1st of the month, stop taking entries on about the 10th, and post the results up at the end.


That's not a bad idea. k:

Less stressful on you, everyone knows what to expect, etc.


----------



## StalkerZero

Uber Ork said:


> Dude KoC, what do you do for a living??? :shok: 24 hour shift? Are you a firefighter, ER nurse, Superhero/villain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea. k:
> 
> Less stressful on you, everyone knows what to expect, etc.


His profession is in his username. People think politicians/monarchs have it easy but you don't really know how much work goes in to ruling cheese. 

Fights between the Swiss and American, Gouda going sour, and don't even get started on the Muenster.


----------



## KingOfCheese

StalkerZero said:


> His profession is in his username. People think politicians/monarchs have it easy but you don't really know how much work goes in to ruling cheese.
> 
> Fights between the Swiss and American, Gouda going sour, and don't even get started on the Muenster.


Pretty much.

And can't expect Tasty or Cheddar to help out either, they are about as useful as a blind guide dog. 
Anyway, work will be over in the next 12 hours or so (gotta go back to rescue the Double Brie and the Camembert), then ill start doing more of the games.


----------



## Khorothis

KingOfCheese said:


> I am actually considering making the games a monthly thing. Details posted up on the 1st of the month, stop taking entries on about the 10th, and post the results up at the end.


I'd like that, its a win-win for all parties involved. 

In the meantime... opcorn:


----------



## KingOfCheese

I'll call this game the March game.
So all results for the whole game will be up before the end of the month (but will likely be sooner).

Game #9 will be posted on the 1st of April.


----------



## Muffinman

Will Grey Knights be allowed???


----------



## Doelago

Muffinman said:


> Will Grey Knights be allowed???


If the codex is released before the end of the sign up period, I would assume that they are. :spiteful:


----------



## KingOfCheese

All games from now on will include the new GK's.
(I can see a lot of Henchmen being taken from now on)


----------



## KingOfCheese

First half of the Round 1 results...

====================

Winterous
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- 3 Additional Grot crew

vs

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

Turn 1
The Gunz/Gretchin only manage to kill 1 Trueborn, and the other one managed to kill most of the Gretchin wit the Shredder and finish them off in CC.

Turn 2
Trueborn kill 3 Gretchin, Gretchin do nothing, and both Gunz miss. Gretchin flee.

Win to VicGin

----------

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari fails his 2+ save against the MM.

Turn 2
After a lot of swinging in CC, Makari eventually fails his 2+ save.

Win to Vicious

----------

Caratacos
Eldar D-Cannon

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

Turn 1
D-Cannon misses, and Sentinel blows up the D-Cannon.
Sentinel finishes off the Guardians in CC.

Turn 2
Sentinel destroys D-Cannon, Guardians do nothing, Sentinel finishes them off.

Win to The Meddler

----------

Makari

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

Turn 1
Makari does nothing, and fails his 2++

Turn 2
Same again

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord

----------

Serpion5
3 Scarab Swarms
- 3 Disruption Fields

vs

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

Turn 1
The Orks kill a Scarab and put 2 wounds on a second one, but cant hold up in combat.

Turn 2
The Orks manage to kill all 3 Scarabs without taking a casualty.

Win to Desecai

----------

sir_m1ke
7 Termagants
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

vs

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

Turn 1
The Gaunts do nothing, the XV8 kills 4 Gaunts, and the Gaunts flee.

Turn 2
The XV8 kills 5 Gaunts, Gaunts do nothing and flee.

Win to MetalHandkerchief

----------

Khorothis
10 Termagants

vs

Muffinman
1 Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

Turn 1
Attack bike kills 1 Gaunt, but the Gaunts manage to kill it in combat.

Turn 2
Attack bike manages to kill the Gaunts in combat, but suffered a wound.

Win to Khorothis

----------

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari managed to put a wound on the XV8, but died in the process.

Turn 2
The XV8 kills Makari in combat.

Win to Kai'n

----------

Karnax
1 Pariah

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

Turn 1
The Pariah does nothing, and the GH kill the Pariah.

Turn 2
The Pariah takes down a GH before being killed.

Win to StalkerZero

----------

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari goes down in combat.

Turn 2
As above.

Win to Kastle

----------

Cyphereclipse
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf killed the Boyz, but lost the Wolf.

Turn 2
The Boyz kill the Lone Wolf and the Wolf without taking a single casualty.

Win to Tarvitz210300

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Dies Irae
CSM Terminator
- Combi-Plasma
- Chainfist

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf takes a wound in shooting, but kills the Termie before it can attack.

Turn 2
The Lone Wolf kills the Termie without taking a wound.

Win to Grokfog

----------

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

vs

High_Seraph
Makari, Banna Wava

I'm sure you can guess what happened in this game....

Win to Biellann

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Assault Terminator
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield

vs

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

Turn 1
The Termie kills Makari in CC.

Turn 2
Makari kills the Termie with his Slugga (LOL)

REMATCH

Turn 3
After a LOT of rolling, Makari manages to kill the Termie.

Turn 4
Makari kills the Termie before it can even attack.

Win to Necrosis

----------

Medic Marine
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

Turn 1
Kan is immob and Lone Wolf takes a wound. Kan finishes him off in CC.

Turn 2
Nothing happens in shooting. Kan kills the LW in CC.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

Makari

vs

SGMAlice
5 Roughriders

Turn 1
Makari kills a Rough Rider in combat, Rough Riders fail leadership, fall back, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Turn 2
Makari manages to pick off the Rough Riders one by one.

Win to Makari

----------


----------



## StalkerZero

Very surprised to have made it through the first round. Lots of people look like they put quite a bit of thought in to their choices. 

Right now I'm kind of rooting for those 8 Ork Boyz. That would've probably been my second or third choice.

I have to say that I've watched all of these pretty closely and I think this one was the most difficult to come up with a solid unit for.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> Serpion5
> 3 Scarab Swarms
> - 3 Disruption Fields
> 
> vs
> 
> Desecai
> 2 Ork Big Gunz
> - 2 Kannons
> - Runtherd
> 
> Turn 1
> The Orks kill a Scarab and put 2 wounds on a second one, but cant hold up in combat.
> 
> Turn 2
> The Orks manage to kill all 3 Scarabs without taking a casualty.
> 
> Win to Desecai
> 
> ----------


Thank GOD those Scarabs got eliminated early! Also, did NOT see it coming 




KingOfCheese said:


> sir_m1ke
> 7 Termagants
> - Adrenal Glands
> - Toxin Sacs
> 
> vs
> 
> MetalHandkerchief
> 1 XV8 Crisis Suit
> - Missile Pod
> - Burst Cannon
> - Multi-Tracker
> 
> Turn 1
> The Gaunts do nothing, the XV8 kills 4 Gaunts, and the Gaunts flee.
> 
> Turn 2
> The XV8 kills 5 Gaunts, Gaunts do nothing and flee.
> 
> Win to MetalHandkerchief
> 
> ----------


Yay!



KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> The_Hive_Emperor
> Assault Terminator
> - Thunder Hammer
> - Storm Shield
> 
> vs
> 
> Necrosis
> Makari, Banna Wava
> 
> Turn 1
> The Termie kills Makari in CC.
> 
> Turn 2
> Makari kills the Termie with his Slugga (LOL)
> 
> REMATCH
> 
> Turn 3
> After a LOT of rolling, Makari manages to kill the Termie.
> 
> Turn 4
> Makari kills the Termie before it can even attack.
> 
> Win to Necrosis
> 
> ----------


Holy batshit batman, that was epic! And fail - at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I'm predicting a LW winner.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Winterous
> 2 Ork Big Gunz
> - 2 Kannons
> - 3 Additional Grot crew
> 
> vs
> 
> VicGin
> 2 Trueborn
> - Blaster
> - Shredder
> - 2 Haywire Grenades
> 
> Turn 1
> The Gunz/Gretchin only manage to kill 1 Trueborn, and the other one managed to kill most of the Gretchin wit the Shredder and finish them off in CC.
> 
> Turn 2
> Trueborn kill 3 Gretchin, Gretchin do nothing, and both Gunz miss. Gretchin flee.


How the fuck..?
You DID remember to allocate those hits from the Shredder, right?
The 2/3 hits hit the Kannon, kinda of allocation.

Because, well. Five hits on me should have been TWO hits on the Gretchin, not 4+ (kills most of them with the Shredder, out of 7).

I mean.
Gah.


----------



## Biellann

Question regarding the rounds. Do you randomize each round? Or is it winner of AvB v winner of CvD.

I ask this because assuming that the above results are listed in order (i.e. AvB, CvD, etc), and that I can count correctly, I will be versing Makari again next round. And we know how that went in the first round...


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I was wondering KoC, can my unit use orders?


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> How the fuck..?
> You DID remember to allocate those hits from the Shredder, right?
> The 2/3 hits hit the Kannon, kinda of allocation.
> 
> Because, well. Five hits on me should have been TWO hits on the Gretchin, not 4+ (kills most of them with the Shredder, out of 7).
> 
> I mean.
> Gah.


I know how Artillery works, im not stupid.
Rolled a D6 for each hit. 1-4 goes on Artillery, 5-6 goes on crew.
5 hits, 4 went on the Grots and 1 on the Artillery (i rolled something like 65552 for the allocation), and 4 Grots died (wounding on 2+ with no save).

Some people get lucky rolls, some get unlucky, its just the way it is with dice.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I was wondering KoC, can my unit use orders?


I guess, but there is little benefit really.





And yes, all rounds will be randomized.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> I guess, but there is little benefit really.


An extra lasgun shot doesn't hurt..... I meant that literally.


----------



## Serpion5

Damn... Oh well, One of these days, KoC, one of theses days!


----------



## Grokfog

Yay :biggrin:

Hail Sven the Lone Wolf, son of proud Erik and fair Goran! All hail Sven, Goran-Erik's Son!


----------



## Aramoro

I'm still not sure why people are so confident of the Lone Wolf win, 3 Lone Wolf fights there and they lost 2 of them. Doesn't seem that ace to me.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> I'm still not sure why people are so confident of the Lone Wolf win, 3 Lone Wolf fights there and they lost 2 of them. Doesn't seem that ace to me.


Pretty much.

"Ok, i shoot with my Melta, i hit, wound on 2+, your dead. GG."


----------



## Grokfog

Aramoro said:


> I'm still not sure why people are so confident of the Lone Wolf win, 3 Lone Wolf fights there and they lost 2 of them. Doesn't seem that ace to me.


Because no matter what, we can't lose! If we win, we win. If we die, we've succeeded in our Death Oath, Honour is satisfied, and we claim a moral victory. Simples :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

Damnit, why'd my Grot crew have to be anti-Makaris?


----------



## Aramoro

KingOfCheese said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> "Ok, i shoot with my Melta, i hit, wound on 2+, your dead. GG."


*cough* Eternal Warrior*cough*

But yes not earth shattering.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> *cough* Eternal Warrior*cough*
> 
> But yes not earth shattering.


Yeah, sorry, my bad.

EW actually saved him in one of the games.


----------



## Aramoro

I mean it makes perfect sense for random dudes who've been naughty to be Eternal Warriors, you just guys who are a bit emo but super motivated to die. They get eternal warrior unlike Lord Commander Dante, having lead the Blood Angels for over a thousand years, having fought countless battles, smiting every kind of foe the galaxy has to throw at him, never flinching from front line service for several millennia. Yeah that sounds reasonable yes Dante is the paragon of what it means to be an unflinching Space Marine but what's he ever done to deserve Eternal Warrior. Now Emo Wolf, he's super super sad about something so that definitely earns it.


----------



## Grokfog

Aramoro said:


> I mean it makes perfect sense for random dudes who've been naughty to be Eternal Warriors, you just guys who are a bit emo but super motivated to die. They get eternal warrior unlike Lord Commander Dante, having lead the Blood Angels for over a thousand years, having fought countless battles, smiting every kind of foe the galaxy has to throw at him, never flinching from front line service for several millennia. Yeah that sounds reasonable yes Dante is the paragon of what it means to be an unflinching Space Marine but what's he ever done to deserve Eternal Warrior. Now Emo Wolf, he's super super sad about something so that definitely earns it.


I understand where you're coming from, but personally i think they made Lone Wolves with EW and FNP to encourage them to be used in a particular way, that is, to be thrown into battle like a living cruise missile, against as dangerous opponents as possible, to ensure that you don't forfeit the kill-point for having them survive the battle. If they were easy to kill, it'd be pointless.


----------



## Kai'n

"Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari managed to put a wound on the XV8, but died in the process.

Turn 2
The XV8 kills Makari in combat.

Win to Kai'n"

Hahahahaha!!! The most desperate try to kill me! :sarcastichand:


----------



## Khorothis

I can't believe my Termagants managed to kill that Attack Bike once, or one and a half times.  But on we go to victory my rabid shooty puppies! 



Aramoro said:


> I mean it makes perfect sense for random dudes who've been naughty to be Eternal Warriors, you just guys who are a bit emo but super motivated to die. They get eternal warrior unlike Lord Commander Dante, having lead the Blood Angels for over a thousand years, having fought countless battles, smiting every kind of foe the galaxy has to throw at him, never flinching from front line service for several millennia. Yeah that sounds reasonable yes Dante is the paragon of what it means to be an unflinching Space Marine but what's he ever done to deserve Eternal Warrior. Now Emo Wolf, he's super super sad about something so that definitely earns it.


Sounds like Eternal BAAAAAWWWrrior to me. 

Don't worry mate, people with a much longer list of deeds never got one.  But then again, I'd much rather have a barely useful, bland codex than a powerful, competitive lolcow-dex. You know, theres that guy Canis Wolfborn of the Space Wolves, Wolf Guard of Wolf Lord Harald Deathwolf who rides a big Thunderwolf, wears a Wolftooth necklace and a Wolf tail talisman, and fights with a pair of Wolf Claws; and that space marine who liked power armour so much that he put a power armour on his power armour, so he can smite while he smites, not to mention writing TITAN on his crotch armour, along with random words on his leg plates.


----------



## Doelago

Kai'n said:


> Hahahahaha!!! The most desperate try to kill me! :sarcastichand:


But he is actually just a half meter tall green little gretchin, compared to your four meter tall Crisis Battlesuit bristling with weapons and other secondary systems, and the little green guy managed to poke a wound from you with his long stick. Thats something. 

+100 respect to the great Makari. He swung his banner with pride. :cray:

But one got to the next round, eh? I will be cheering for that one if, or actually when, KoC fucks up my Razorback.


----------



## Dawnstar

Aramoro said:


> I mean it makes perfect sense for random dudes who've been naughty to be Eternal Warriors, you just guys who are a bit emo but super motivated to die. They get eternal warrior unlike Lord Commander Dante, having lead the Blood Angels for over a thousand years, having fought countless battles, smiting every kind of foe the galaxy has to throw at him, never flinching from front line service for several millennia. Yeah that sounds reasonable yes Dante is the paragon of what it means to be an unflinching Space Marine but what's he ever done to deserve Eternal Warrior. Now Emo Wolf, he's super super sad about something so that definitely earns it.


This is nothing. Abaddon, the warmastwr of Chaos who has led Black Crusades against the Imperium for 10,000 years has a lower base toughness then a Chaos Spawn. Wanna talk about something not making sense, start there :laugh:

Edit: 500th post :victory:


----------



## johnmassive

> Aramoro
> 1 Bloodcrusher
> - Instrument
> 
> vs
> 
> johnmassive
> 10 IG Infantry



Whats a bloodcrusher and am i going to get destroyed by it?

yes i am a noob.


----------



## Doelago

johnmassive said:


> Whats a bloodcrusher and am i going to get destroyed by it?
> 
> yes i am a noob.


My guess is that your guardsmen are going to be annihilated without mercy.


----------



## lokis222

Doelago said:


> My guess is that your guardsmen are going to be annihilated without mercy.


:laugh:

Seconded.


----------



## Grokfog

johnmassive said:


> Whats a bloodcrusher and am i going to get destroyed by it?
> 
> yes i am a noob.


I'll give a slightly more helpful answer. A Bloodcrusher is a Bloodletter riding a Juggernaught of khorne. I honestly wouldn't fancy your chances, but then, i didn't actually think i'd win my match, so who knows?


----------



## Uber Ork

johnmassive said:


> Whats a bloodcrusher and am i going to get destroyed by it?
> 
> yes i am a noob.



*Bloodcrusher =*












And yeah... I think your guardsmen are all dead... 





.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Would I be out of place to ask when the second half of the results would be up?


----------



## Aramoro

I am less confident about the triumph of my Crusher. He has a lot of Lasguns and can do a lot of Rapid Firing before I get to charge. He has a 30% chance of wounding me with shooting, I'll only kill 2-3 on the charge. Some poor rolls and i'm out.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Aramoro said:


> I am less confident about the triumph of my Crusher. He has a lot of Lasguns and can do a lot of Rapid Firing before I get to charge. He has a 30% chance of wounding me with shooting, I'll only kill 2-3 on the charge. Some poor rolls and i'm out.


Very true. But statistically you should stomp those guardsmen into paste. But then again, since when does KoC roll statiscally?


----------



## KingOfCheese

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> But then again, since when does KoC roll statiscally?


Its no different when im playing a game of 40k either.
Most of the time ill hit on say a 4+ and get 90% hit, then wound on 4+ and be lucky to get 10%.

My dice are like sheep. Whatever the first one scores, the rest will follow.
And its not very often i roll 3's and 4's, its usually one extreme or the other.

:dunno:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Just because you guys were talking about this match-up, ill post it up now....

----------

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

vs

johnmassive
10 IG Infantry

Turn 1
Infantry take a wound off the Bloodcrusher. Bloodcrusher charges, kills 3 models, and chases them down with a sweeping advance.

Turn 2
Same as above.

Win to Aramoro

----------

The Bloodcrusher was very lucky. In both rounds he had 3 wounds put on him, and saved 2. Could have easily lost that second wound.
Very close game. 




Ill post this game up too, just for shits and giggles. 

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

vs

Makari

Just for shits and giggles, i decided to see how long Makari would last in combat against the Killa Kan.
The Killa Kan punched him straight in the face, and Makari took it like a man, and stood strong.
The Killa Kan picked him up and smashed him against the ground multiple times and threw him against a building, Makari slowly crawled to his feet and picked his banner back up.
67 rounds of combat later, almost 140 punches to the face from a S10 Klaw, and he still stood there proudly with his banner waving.
Sadly, on the 68th round of combat, he went down.
Not sure if he was actually killed, or just fell asleep from boredom, but either way he finally rolled a 1. 

----------

The rest of the results should be up in the next couple of hours.
If anyone wants theirs done in particular right now, then let me know and ill post it up.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Just for shits and giggles, i decided to see how long Makari would last in combat against the Killa Kan.
> The Killa Kan punched him straight in the face, and Makari took it like a man, and stood strong.
> The Killa Kan picked him up and smashed him against the ground multiple times and threw him against a building, Makari slowly crawled to his feet and picked his banner back up.
> 67 rounds of combat later, almost 140 punches to the face from a S10 Klaw, and he still stood there proudly with his banner waving.
> Sadly, on the 68th round of combat, he went down.
> Not sure if he was actually killed, or just fell asleep from boredom, but either way he finally rolled a 1.


:laugh: That. Was. Epic! The Makari stands above all else when it comes to being green. 

Makari=The new definition of greenskin. 

+rep


----------



## KingOfCheese

LOL, i have to post this one up too....


----------

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari manages to take down the Lone Wolf.

Turn 2
Makari goes down without doing anything.

REMATCH!!!

Turn 3
After an ABSOLUTELY REDICULOUS number of rounds of combat (i lost count at around 80-something) the Lone Wolf goes down.

Turn 4
Makari goes down in the 3rd round of combat.

REMATCH AGAIN!!!

Turn 5
Makari goes down.

Turn 6
Makari goes down after 14 rounds of combat.

Win to mynameisgrax (FINALLY!!!!! :laugh: )

----------


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Lol! Took long enough for Makari to give up at last.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> LOL, i have to post this one up too....
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> mynameisgrax
> 1 Lone Wolf
> - Terminator Armour
> - Combi-Melta
> 
> vs
> 
> Makari
> 
> Turn 1
> Makari manages to take down the Lone Wolf.
> 
> Turn 2
> Makari goes down without doing anything.
> 
> REMATCH!!!
> 
> Turn 3
> After an ABSOLUTELY REDICULOUS number of rounds of combat (i lost count at around 80-something) the Lone Wolf goes down.
> 
> Turn 4
> Makari goes down in the 3rd round of combat.
> 
> REMATCH AGAIN!!!
> 
> Turn 5
> Makari goes down.
> 
> Turn 6
> Makari goes down after 14 rounds of combat.
> 
> Win to mynameisgrax (FINALLY!!!!! :laugh: )
> 
> ----------


:laugh: Lol, you really are a poor dice roller, just as I have said all the time, lol. But it is a hell lot of fun to read these things.


----------



## KingOfCheese

So do you two want to know the result of your coin flip?
Who do you think won it?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I KNOW Doelago won the coin flip. My damn luck with coins continues on.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Here are all of the results for Round 1. 

====================

Winterous
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- 3 Additional Grot crew

vs

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

Turn 1
The Gunz/Gretchin only manage to kill 1 Trueborn, and the other one managed to kill most of the Gretchin wit the Shredder and finish them off in CC.

Turn 2
Trueborn kill 3 Gretchin, Gretchin do nothing, and both Gunz miss. Gretchin flee.

Win to VicGin

----------

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari fails his 2+ save against the MM.

Turn 2
After a lot of swinging in CC, Makari eventually fails his 2+ save.

Win to Vicious

----------

Caratacos
Eldar D-Cannon

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

Turn 1
D-Cannon misses, and Sentinel blows up the D-Cannon.
Sentinel finishes off the Guardians in CC.

Turn 2
Sentinel destroys D-Cannon, Guardians do nothing, Sentinel finishes them off.

Win to The Meddler

----------

Makari

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

Turn 1
Makari does nothing, and fails his 2++

Turn 2
Same again

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord

----------

Serpion5
3 Scarab Swarms
- 3 Disruption Fields

vs

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

Turn 1
The Orks kill a Scarab and put 2 wounds on a second one, but cant hold up in combat.

Turn 2
The Orks manage to kill all 3 Scarabs without taking a casualty.

Win to Desecai

----------

sir_m1ke
7 Termagants
- Adrenal Glands
- Toxin Sacs

vs

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

Turn 1
The Gaunts do nothing, the XV8 kills 4 Gaunts, and the Gaunts flee.

Turn 2
The XV8 kills 5 Gaunts, Gaunts do nothing and flee.

Win to MetalHandkerchief

----------

Khorothis
10 Termagants

vs

Muffinman
1 Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

Turn 1
Attack bike kills 1 Gaunt, but the Gaunts manage to kill it in combat.

Turn 2
Attack bike manages to kill the Gaunts in combat, but suffered a wound.

Win to Khorothis

----------

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari managed to put a wound on the XV8, but died in the process.

Turn 2
The XV8 kills Makari in combat.

Win to Kai'n

----------

Karnax
1 Pariah

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

Turn 1
The Pariah does nothing, and the GH kill the Pariah.

Turn 2
The Pariah takes down a GH before being killed.

Win to StalkerZero

----------

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari goes down in combat.

Turn 2
As above.

Win to Kastle

----------

Cyphereclipse
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf killed the Boyz, but lost the Wolf.

Turn 2
The Boyz kill the Lone Wolf and the Wolf without taking a single casualty.

Win to Tarvitz210300

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Dies Irae
CSM Terminator
- Combi-Plasma
- Chainfist

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf takes a wound in shooting, but kills the Termie before it can attack.

Turn 2
The Lone Wolf kills the Termie without taking a wound.

Win to Grokfog

----------

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

vs

High_Seraph
Makari, Banna Wava

I'm sure you can guess what happened in this game....

Win to Biellann

----------

The_Hive_Emperor
Assault Terminator
- Thunder Hammer
- Storm Shield

vs

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

Turn 1
The Termie kills Makari in CC.

Turn 2
Makari kills the Termie with his Slugga (LOL)

REMATCH

Turn 3
After a LOT of rolling, Makari manages to kill the Termie.

Turn 4
Makari kills the Termie before it can even attack.

Win to Necrosis

----------

Medic Marine
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

Turn 1
Kan is immob and Lone Wolf takes a wound. Kan finishes him off in CC.

Turn 2
Nothing happens in shooting. Kan kills the LW in CC.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

Makari

vs

SGMAlice
5 Roughriders

Turn 1
Makari kills a Rough Rider in combat, Rough Riders fail leadership, fall back, and are caught by a sweeping advance.

Turn 2
Makari manages to pick off the Rough Riders one by one.

Win to Makari

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

vs

the Autarch
1 Ogryn

Turn 1
Havocs take off 2 wounds shooting, then a 3rd in CC.

Turn 2
Havocs take off 2 wounds shooting, then a 3rd in CC.

Win to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

----------

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

vs

johnmassive
10 IG Infantry

Turn 1
Infantry take a wound off the Bloodcrusher. Bloodcrusher charges, kills 3 models, and chases them down with a sweeping advance.

Turn 2
Same as above.

Win to Aramoro

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

vs

Makari

Just for shits and giggles, i decided to see how long Makari would last in combat against the Killa Kan.
The Killa Kan punched him straight in the face, and Makari took it like a man, and stood strong.
The Killa Kan picked him up and smashed him against the ground multiple times and threw him against a building, Makari slowly crawled to his feet and picked his banner back up.
67 rounds of combat later, almost 140 punches to the face from a S10 Klaw, and he still stood there proudly with his banner waving.
Sadly, on the 68th round of combat, he went down.
Not sure if he was actually killed, or just fell asleep from boredom, but either way he finally rolled a 1. 

----------

Makari

vs

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf kills Makari in combat.

Turn 2
As above.

Win to Uber Ork

----------

Goat
1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
- 2 Razorwing Flock

vs

cool_conoly
3 IG Special Weapons Guardsmen
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- Grenade Launcher

Turn 1
The DE are wiped out from shooting.

Turn 2
Same again.

Win to cool_conoly

Can i get someone to verify this? The Razorwings have 5W, but are still insta-killed from S6+. I'm just wondering if i missed a special rule somewhere or something....
Both times there was a wound from the Melta, a wound from the Krak Grenade Launcher, and 1 wound from the Plasma.

----------

Doelago
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolter
- Hunter-Killer Missile

vs

Stephen_Newman
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolters
- Hunter-Killer Missile

Coin flip!
Winner of the coin flip goes to....*drumroll*
Stephen_Newman

----------

aboytervigon
13 Grots
1 Runtherd

vs

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

Turn 1
Grots shoot, and kill the DC with the Hand Flamer. The DC kills a Grot in return. The DC kills 2 Grots in combat and catches them with a sweeping advance (failed the Ld re-roll too).

Turn 2
DC kill 5 Grots in shooting, they fail their Ld (and re-roll) and flee.

Win to Quozzo

----------

Dawnstar
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

vs

Kinglopey
1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
- 2 Razorwing Flock

Well, considering the DE cant hurt the Killa Kan...

Win to Dawnstar

----------

Makari

vs

Zodd
1 Blood Angel Terminator
- Chainfist

Turn 1
After a LOT of rolling, Makari finally goes down.

Turn 2
Makari goes down in the first round.

Win to Zodd

----------

dazzglax
1 Death-Cult Assassin

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

Instant win to the Killa Kan as it can't be hurt.

Win to marxalvia

----------

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari manages to take down the Lone Wolf.

Turn 2
Makari goes down without doing anything.

REMATCH!!!

Turn 3
After an ABSOLUTELY REDICULOUS number of rounds of combat (i lost count at around 80-something) the Lone Wolf goes down.

Turn 4
Makari goes down in the 3rd round of combat.

REMATCH AGAIN!!!

Turn 5
Makari goes down.

Turn 6
Makari goes down after 14 rounds of combat.

Win to mynameisgrax (FINALLY!!!!! :laugh: )

----------

Prothor Ironfist
5 Fenrisian Wolves
- One upgraded to Cyberwolf

vs

Cocakoala
2 Eldar Warlocks

Turn 1
The Wolves kill the Warlocks in combat.

Turn 2
The Warlocks kill 1 Wolf before being killed.

Win to Prothor Ironfist

----------

Iron_Freak220
1 Pariah

vs

Sausage
3 Tankbusta Boys
- 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig

Turn 1
Pariah kills a Tankbusta, but is hit by a Rokkit and killed.

Turn 2
Pariah kills 2 Tankbustas in combat, but the lone Tankbusta with the Tankhammer kills the Pariah.

Win to Sausage

----------

Makari

vs

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

Makari cant do anything, so loses.

Win to lokis222

----------

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

vs

Makari

Turn 1
Makari takes a wound off the Lone Wolf with his Slugga before being killed in combat.

Turn 2
Makari is killed without hurting anything.

Win to Hurricane

----------

Evil beaver2
5 Ripper Swarms

vs

Mortigar
2 Noise Marines
- Sonic Blasters

Turn 1
Rippers take 4 wounds from Mindless, and 3 wounds from the SB's.
Rippers fail their Ld and flee.

Turn 2
Rippers take 1 wound from Mindless, and 2 wounds from the SB's.
Rippers fail their Ld and flee.

Win to Mortigar

====================


Congratulations to everyone who made it through.


----------



## KingOfCheese

The following people have progressed to Round 2...

====================

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

----------

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

----------

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

----------

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

----------

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

----------

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

----------

Khorothis
10 Termagants

----------

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

----------

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

----------

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

----------

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

----------

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

----------

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

----------

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

----------

Makari

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

----------

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

----------

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

----------

cool_conoly
3 IG Special Weapons Guardsmen
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- Grenade Launcher

----------

Stephen_Newman
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolters
- Hunter-Killer Missile

----------

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

----------

Dawnstar
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

----------

Zodd
1 Blood Angel Terminator
- Chainfist

----------

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

----------

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

----------

Prothor Ironfist
5 Fenrisian Wolves
- One upgraded to Cyberwolf

----------

Sausage
3 Tankbusta Boys
- 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig

----------

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

----------

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

----------

Mortigar
2 Noise Marines
- Sonic Blasters

====================


I will do the random pairing shortly.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

YEAH! Perhaps my luck with coins is back with me!

My commiserations to Doelago. I know the razorback will do well in this game.


----------



## Aramoro

> Dawnstar
> 1 Killa Kan
> - Grotzooka
> - Grot Riggers
> 
> vs
> 
> Kinglopey
> 1 Beast Master w Venom Blade
> - 2 Razorwing Flock
> 
> Well, considering the DE cant hurt the Killa Kan...
> 
> Win to Dawnstar


Totally can but unlikely, Razorwings are rending. So they can Pen the Killer Kan, but more likely they get mashed by ID attacks.


----------



## High_Seraph

Why'd it have to be a walker? I coulda won against anything else it seems.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 MATCH-UPS!

====================

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

vs

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

----------

Makari

vs

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

----------

cool_conoly
3 IG Special Weapons Guardsmen
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- Grenade Launcher

vs

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

----------

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

vs

Khorothis
10 Termagants

----------

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

----------

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

vs

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

----------

Zodd
1 Blood Angel Terminator
- Chainfist

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

----------

Stephen_Newman
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolters
- Hunter-Killer Missile

vs

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

----------

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

----------

Prothor Ironfist
5 Fenrisian Wolves
- One upgraded to Cyberwolf

vs

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

----------

Dawnstar
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

----------

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

vs

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

----------

Mortigar
2 Noise Marines
- Sonic Blasters

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

----------

Sausage
3 Tankbusta Boys
- 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig

vs

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

----------

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

vs

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

vs

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

====================

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> Totally can but unlikely, Razorwings are rending. So they can Pen the Killer Kan, but more likely they get mashed by ID attacks.


Good call.
Just had a go running the battle, and the Kan slaughtered them anyway.


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Good call.
> Just had a go running the battle, and the Kan slaughtered them anyway.


I think 'mashed' is a more appropriate term here.
He made bird soup, with his blender attachment! *sold separately*


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, i think my 2nd round match-up could be a little too close to call. Can anyone tell me what a tankhammer does?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

An attack bike. If my HKM survives then it is simply a 3+ to hit and a 2+ to kill.

Good luck Kastle for the upcoming match.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

A tank hammer is a S10 weapon in close combat.


----------



## SGMAlice

KingOfCheese said:


> SGMAlice
> 5 Roughriders
> 
> Turn 1
> Makari kills a Rough Rider in combat, Rough Riders fail leadership, fall back, and are caught by a sweeping advance.
> 
> Turn 2
> Makari manages to pick off the Rough Riders one by one.
> 
> Win to Makari


COWARDS!!! *shakes fist in general direction of the fast moving speck in the distance*

SGMAlice


----------



## Aramoro

Grokfog said:


> Hmm, i think my 2nd round match-up could be a little too close to call. Can anyone tell me what a tankhammer does?


It's a S10 CC weapon but you still get your armour save.


----------



## Khorothis

Ten Termagants against a Crisis Suit? Oh boy, if shooting doesn't settle it then CC will take FOREVER.

Also, I want Makari as the forum's Mascot of Manliness. He takes everything like a man and even goes easy on others who aren't as manly as him (everyone else, basically), though if it comes to that, he'll give'em a good spanking.


----------



## KingOfCheese

SGMAlice said:


> COWARDS!!! *shakes fist in general direction of the fast moving speck in the distance*
> 
> SGMAlice


*Rough Rider:*
_"Awwwwww, look at that, its a little Grot holding a little banner, how cute. 
Lets poke him with our lance and see what he does.
Hehe, he is getting angry, what a cute little HOLY FUCK! HE JUST CUT BOB'S HEAD OFF! RUN YOU GUYS! RUN LIKE FUCK! WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED! IM FREAKING OUT DUDE! THAT WAS NO FUCKING GROT I TELL YA!"_

:laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

You forgot the bit where they declare "Game over man! Its game over!" once they have run off as Makari stalks them.


----------



## Grokfog

Aramoro said:


> It's a S10 CC weapon but you still get your armour save.


Ah :/

Still, rather a bunch of orks with a strength 10 hammer than Makari!


----------



## Doelago

Everything went as I had foreseen... Congratulations Stephen_Newman. I wish you the best if luck, and if you win, I can at least claim a moral victory. 

But... GO MAKARI! GO!


----------



## KingOfCheese

Only 2 Makari's left, and i think they will struggle this round.
Should have really given him WS4, and a poison 5+ weapon.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Only 2 Makari's left, and i think they will struggle this round.
> Should have really given him WS4, and a poison 5+ weapon.


Do it now. They deserve it. For they are the Makari. :gamer1:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Do it now. They deserve it. For they are the Makari. :gamer1:


Nah, next game.

Although i don't know how exactly to include him with the rules in the next game.
He probably wont be able to achieve much at all....


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> Nah, next game.
> 
> Although i don't know how exactly to include him with the rules in the next game.
> He probably wont be able to achieve much at all....


Ouh, please tell me more. :gimmefive:


----------



## KingOfCheese

Doelago said:


> Ouh, please tell me more. :gimmefive:


It will be sort of similar to a previous game, but slightly different.

Will also include a simultaneous turn sequence.

Ill try and get the rules written up so that people can start joining.


----------



## Doelago

KingOfCheese said:


> It will be sort of similar to a previous game, but slightly different.
> 
> Will also include a simultaneous turn sequence.
> 
> Ill try and get the rules written up so that people can start joining.


Cant wait! And I am looking forward to vengeance.


----------



## Dawnstar

I would have to end up playing another Kan wouldn't I?

Anyway, good luck warsmith7752! You may have this one won to be honest...


----------



## mynameisgrax

Wow, I was beginning to think that Makari would never go down!

I probably won't make it past the killa kan though, even with the combi-melta. I pretty much knew that going in, but I chose the Lone Wolf w/terminator armor because I didn't want to lose to IG or ork boyz (almost went down against Makari, though ^_^).

Oh well, good luck everyone!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Good luck Khorothis, I think your Termagaunt squad is stronger than the one I walked over to get here


----------



## KingOfCheese

Game #9 is open, and i will start taking entries for those of you who are eliminated. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=910734


----------



## Kai'n

This is going to be a hard fight against The Meddler


----------



## Zodd

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> Makari
> 
> vs
> 
> Zodd
> 1 Blood Angel Terminator
> - Chainfist
> 
> Turn 1
> After a LOT of rolling, Makari finally goes down.
> 
> Turn 2
> Makari goes down in the first round.
> 
> Win to Zodd


I almost got a little nervous. He's tuff the little grot. 



KingOfCheese said:


> ====================
> ----------
> 
> Zodd
> 1 Blood Angel Terminator
> - Chainfist
> 
> vs
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 2 Havocs
> - 2 Meltaguns
> 
> ----------


Interesting match-up. I better duck. And punch.:threaten:


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> Interesting match-up. I better duck. And punch.:threaten:


Punch hard. Very hard. Kill the traitors. Leave none alive. For Sanguinus.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Remember: kick, punch...it's all in the mind.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> Punch hard. Very hard. Kill the traitors. Leave none alive. For Sanguinus.





mynameisgrax said:


> Remember: kick, punch...it's all in the mind.


Well, it's Vax on, Vax Off, for now, until Mr. KoC says it's done.:biggrin:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Zodd said:


> Well, it's Vax on, Vax Off, for now, until Mr. KoC says it's done.:biggrin:


Like you even stand a chance, lackey of the false emperor. My superior firepower will melt your face off imperial scum.

LET THE GALAXY BURN!!

But hey, best of luck dude.


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> Lord Sven Kittyclaw
> 1 Killa Kan
> - Big Shoota
> 
> vs
> 
> Biellann
> 1 War Walker
> - 2 Shuriken Cannons
> - Spirit Stone


Well this is going to be interesting. These things have a DCCW do they not? If so, must kill it before getting into melee.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Biellann said:


> Well this is going to be interesting. These things have a DCCW do they not? If so, must kill it before getting into melee.


I'm pretty sure they don't. It's basically a fancy pants sentinel 

Oh, derp. Didn't realize you were the one with the War Walker. The Killa Kan most definitely has DCCW though


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Looking forward to the next round. So far the banter has been epic!


----------



## Khorothis

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Good luck Khorothis, I think your Termagaunt squad is stronger than the one I walked over to get here


Good luck to you too Metal, lets hope we'll both avoid the embarrassment of close combat.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 2 RESULTS!

====================

Desecai
2 Ork Big Gunz
- 2 Kannons
- Runtherd

vs

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

Turn 1
Neither manage anything in shooting. The Attack Bike takes victory in combat.

Turn 2
Attack Bike kills a Grot from shooting, and finishes off the rest in combat.

Win to Vicious

----------

Makari

vs

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf kills Makari in combat.

Turn 2
Makari takes a wound off the Lone Wolf before being killed.

Win to Uber Ork

----------

cool_conoly
3 IG Special Weapons Guardsmen
- Meltagun
- Plasmagun
- Grenade Launcher

vs

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

Turn 1
The Guardsmen do nothing in shooting, and the Kan kills them in combat.

Turn 2
Same thing again.

Win to lokis222

----------

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

vs

Khorothis
10 Termagants

Turn 1
3 Termagants go down, and the squad fails its leadership and flees.

Turn 2
3 Termagants go down to shooting. The Termagants charge but dont manage to hurt the XV8, and the XV8 attacks back, kills a Termagant, and forces them to run and get caught by a sweeping advance.

Win to MetalHandkerchief

----------

VicGin
2 Trueborn
- Blaster
- Shredder
- 2 Haywire Grenades

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

Turn 1
The Trueborn kill 1 Grey Hunter, but are then killed from Bolter fire.

Turn 2
The Trueborn are slaughtered from Bolter fire.

Win to StalkerZero

----------

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

vs

mynameisgrax
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

Turn 1
Neither side does anything in shooting, and the Lone Wolf is slaughtered in combat.

Turn 2
The Lone Wolf manages to stun the Kan, but is slaughtered in combat.

Win to marxalvia

----------

Zodd
1 Blood Angel Terminator
- Chainfist

vs

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

Turn 1
The Havocs kill the Terminator.

Turn 2
As above.
Win to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

----------

Stephen_Newman
1 Razorback
- TL Heavy Bolters
- Hunter-Killer Missile

vs

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

Turn 1
The Razorback fails to hurt the Attack Bike, and the Attack Bike explodes the Razorback.

Turn 2
The Attack Bike destroys the Razorbacks HB's, and the Attack Bike eventually kills it in CC.

Win to Kastle

----------

Kai'n
Crisis Suit
- Twin-Linked Burst Cannons
- Missile Pod

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

Turn 1
The Sentinel takes no damage, and destroys the XV8.

Turn 2
The Sentinel kills the XV8 before it can shoot.

Win to The Meddler

----------

Prothor Ironfist
5 Fenrisian Wolves
- One upgraded to Cyberwolf

vs

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

Turn 1
The Fenrisian Wolves go down, as does the Lone Wolfs Fenrisian Wolf.

Turn 2
Same thing again.

Win to Hurricane

----------

Dawnstar
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

Turn 1
Neither Kan manages to do anything in the shooting phase, and the Kan with the Rokkit manages to take the other one down in CC.

Turn 2
The Kan with the Rokkit blows the other one up from shooting.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

vs

Aramoro
1 Bloodcrusher
- Instrument

Turn 1
The Boyz manage to deal a wound to the Bloodcrusher from shooting.
The Bloodcrusher kills a Boy in combat, but is then killed.

Turn 2
Boyz do nothing in the shooting phase. Bloodcrusher kills 2 Boyz but loses a wound, and Boyz pass their leadership. Bloodcrusher kills another 2, makes them flee, and chases them down.

Win to Tarvitz210300 by victory points

----------

Mortigar
2 Noise Marines
- Sonic Blasters

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

Turn 1
2 Guard go down, but the Guard fry the Noise Marines with Flamers.

Turn 2
The PCS fry the Noise Marines before they can do anything.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord

----------

Sausage
3 Tankbusta Boys
- 1 Tankhammer W Bomb Squig

vs

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf takes a wound from a Rokkit (ignores Armour and FNP, but EW keeps him alive).
The Lone Wolf kills a Tankbusta in combat, but gets slapped by the Tankhammer.

Turn 2
The Tankbustas dont do anything from shooting, and the Lone Wolf slaughters them in combat.

Win to Grokfog

----------

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

vs

Necrosis
Makari, Banna Wava

Turn 1
The Death Company kill Makari in combat before he can attack.

Turn 2
The Death Company kill Makari in the second round of combat.

Win to Quozzo

----------

Lord Sven Kittyclaw
1 Killa Kan
- Big Shoota

vs

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

Turn 1
The War Walker blows up the Kan with shooting.

Turn 2
Same thing again.

Win to Biellann

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 MATCH-UPS!

====================

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

vs

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

----------

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

----------

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

----------

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

----------

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

vs

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

----------

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

====================







Everyone who progresses past this round will earn +rep, and also earn points towards the Hall of Fame.
For each round past this one, you get more +rep, more Hall of Fame points, and the chance to earn the official Heresy medal.


----------



## Kai'n

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....


----------



## VicGin

KingOfCheese said:


> VicGin
> 2 Trueborn
> - Blaster
> - Shredder
> - 2 Haywire Grenades
> 
> vs
> 
> StalkerZero
> 3 Grey Hunters
> 
> Turn 1
> The Trueborn kill 1 Grey Hunter, but are then killed from Bolter fire.
> 
> Turn 2
> The Trueborn are *slaughtered* from Bolter fire.
> 
> Win to StalkerZero
> 
> ----------


I guess thats what I get for taking bolter bait :suicide:

Congrats to StalkerZero :victory:


----------



## Winterous

KingOfCheese said:


> Desecai
> 2 Ork Big Gunz
> - 2 Kannons
> - Runtherd
> 
> vs
> 
> Vicious
> Attack Bike
> - Multi-Melta
> 
> Turn 1
> Neither manage anything in shooting. The Attack Bike takes victory in combat.
> 
> Turn 2
> Attack Bike kills a Grot from shooting, and finishes off the rest in combat.
> 
> Win to Vicious


Wow, that was some rather bad luck.
All it took was a SINGLE solid shell to wound and the Bike would have died.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Wow, that was some rather bad luck.
> All it took was a SINGLE solid shell to wound and the Bike would have died.


Out of the 4 shots from the 2 rounds, only 1 hit.
The 1 that hit rolled a 1 to wound.
So yeah, a little bit of bad luck.
Oh, and the Grots Blasta's barely even scratched the paintwork. :laugh:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

KingOfCheese said:


> Mortigar
> 2 Noise Marines
> - Sonic Blasters
> 
> vs
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> 5 Platoon Command Squad
> - 3 Flamers
> - Krak Grenades
> 
> Turn 1
> 2 Guard go down, but the Guard fry the Noise Marines with Flamers.
> 
> Turn 2
> The PCS fry the Noise Marines before they can do anything.
> 
> Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord


I love the smell of napalm in the morning.



KingOfCheese said:


> warsmith7752
> 1 Killa Kan
> - Rokkit
> 
> vs
> 
> ChaosRedCorsairLord
> 5 Platoon Command Squad
> - 3 Flamers
> - Krak Grenades


This is definitely not going to end well. Knew I should have put a melta in.


----------



## lokis222

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 2 Havocs
> - 2 Meltaguns
> 
> vs
> 
> lokis222
> 1 Killa Kan
> - Grotzooka
> - Grot Riggers
> 
> ----------


ah, crap....


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 3 RESULTS!

====================

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

vs

ChaosRedCorsairLord
5 Platoon Command Squad
- 3 Flamers
- Krak Grenades

Turn 1
The Kan kills the PCS in combat.

Turn 2
Same thing happens.

Win to warsmith7752

----------

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

vs

lokis222
1 Killa Kan
- Grotzooka
- Grot Riggers

Turn 1
The Havocs explode the Kan.

Turn 2
The Kan kills a Havoc, but the other Havoc wrecks the Kan.

Win to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

----------

Vicious
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

Turn 1
The Attack Bike manages to kill a Boy with the Multi-Melta before being slaughtered in combat.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything in shooting, the Orks take a wound off the Attack Bike in combat without losing a casualty, the bike fails its Ld and caught by a sweeping advance.

Win to Tarvitz210300

----------

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

The Meddler
1 Scout Sentinel
- Lascannon

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf destroys the Lascannon before it can fire, and finishes it off in combat.

Turn 2
The Lascannon takes a wound off the Lone Wolf, but the Lone Wolf destroys the Lascannon again, and finishes the Sentinel off in combat.

Once again, Eternal Warrior won it for the Lone Wolf.
Win to Uber Ork.

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

StalkerZero
3 Grey Hunters

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf kills the Grey Hunters without being hurt.

Turn 2
Same thing again.

Win to Grokfog

----------

Quozzo
2 Death Company
- 1 Hand Flamer

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

Turn 1
The Kan slaughters the Death Company.

Turn 2
Same again.

Win to marxalvia

----------

MetalHandkerchief
1 XV8 Crisis Suit
- Missile Pod
- Burst Cannon
- Multi-Tracker

vs

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

Turn 1
The XV8 kills the Fenrisian Wolf, but the Lone Wolf slaughters the XV8 in combat.

Turn 2
Exact same thing happens.

Win to Hurricane

----------

Kastle
Attack Bike
- Multi-Melta

vs

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

Turn 1
The Attack Bike misses, and the War Walker takes off a wound from the bike. The War Walker finishes the bike off in combat.

Turn 2
The War Walker kills the Attack Bike before it can shoot.

Win to Biellann

====================


Congratulations to the people who made it through this round, you will all get +rep from me, and earn Hall of Fame points.
Now lets see who will take victory!
The excitement builds!


----------



## Hurricane

The EW on the lone wolves seems to be a huge factor in some of these matches. :biggrin:


----------



## StalkerZero

I don't believe I could've possibly gotten luckier with match ups so far.

Not that I haven't been biting my nails every round but I have yet to see something I can't injure at least.


----------



## lokis222

gg AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

:victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 4 MATCH-UPS!

====================

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

----------

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

----------

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

====================


----------



## Quozzo

> Quozzo
> 2 Death Company
> - 1 Hand Flamer
> 
> vs
> 
> Necrosis
> Makari, Banna Wava
> 
> Turn 1
> The Death Company kill Makari in combat before he can attack.
> 
> Turn 2
> The Death Company kill Makari in the second round of combat.
> 
> Win to Quozzo


And who said Makari is worth more than 50 pts? :sarcastichand:


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Hurricane said:


> The EW on the lone wolves seems to be a huge factor in some of these matches. :biggrin:


I did just realise that there is a problem with your entry though since you have taken melta bombs and MotW and you can't use both since MotW doesn't allow you to use any other weapon in CC so I hope you don't run into any vehicles. 

Though from a selfish point of view I hope you win cause then my cute fluffy wolves died to the eventual champion :so_happy:


----------



## Grokfog

i think my next match-up will probably see the end of my good luck :/


----------



## marxalvia

My next matchup will slaughter me.


----------



## Grokfog

The match up between Uber Ork and Warsmith is going to be interesting. If the lone wolf misses his single melta shot, he can't damage the Kan at all :/


----------



## Hurricane

Prothor Ironfist said:


> I did just realise that there is a problem with your entry though since you have taken melta bombs and MotW and you can't use both since MotW doesn't allow you to use any other weapon in CC so I hope you don't run into any vehicles.
> 
> Though from a selfish point of view I hope you win cause then my cute fluffy wolves died to the eventual champion :so_happy:


So I choose to use one or the other depending on who I come up against, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist

Hurricane said:


> So I choose to use one or the other depending on who I come up against, there shouldn't be a problem.


 
Pretty sure you can't choose to not use MotW it automatically happens as far as I was aware? According to the codex you have to roll immediately prior to making your attacks so I don't think you can choose to not use it.


----------



## Zodd

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> Zodd
> 1 Blood Angel Terminator
> - Chainfist
> 
> vs
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 2 Havocs
> - 2 Meltaguns
> 
> Turn 1
> The Havocs kill the Terminator.
> 
> Turn 2
> As above.
> Win to AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 
> -----------


Well. Probably got gunned down. Thanks for the toasting and good luck AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH.

And thanks to KoC for the game.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Damn. That attack bike just did not have the manners to miss now did it?


----------



## Uber Ork

Grokfog said:


> The match up between Uber Ork and Warsmith is going to be interesting. If the lone wolf misses his single melta shot, he can't damage the Kan at all :/


Yes... that's where I'll kick myself for not taking the melta bombs instead.

Here's to hoping for two successful Melta shots! :victory:



Good luck *warsmith*! :biggrin:


----------



## mynameisgrax

Ah, figured the killa kan would take me down. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dawnstar

Damned Killa-Kan failed me!

From now on, I think I'll skip the Ork Codex when looking for a unit...

Maybe I'll stick to Chaos instead?


----------



## Biellann

KingOfCheese said:


> Kastle
> Attack Bike
> - Multi-Melta
> 
> vs
> 
> Biellann
> 1 War Walker
> - 2 Shuriken Cannons
> - Spirit Stone
> 
> Turn 1
> The Attack Bike misses, and the War Walker takes off a wound from the bike. The War Walker finishes the bike off in combat.
> 
> Turn 2
> The War Walker kills the Attack Bike before it can shoot.
> 
> Win to Biellann


Phew, lucky that melta missed.


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 4 RESULTS!

====================

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
2 Havocs
- 2 Meltaguns

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

Turn 1
Both Meltaguns miss. The Killa Kan kills them both in combat.

Turn 2
The Kan gets Immob and Weapon destroyed, but still manages to kill the Havocs in combat.

Win to marxalvia

----------

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Hurricane
1 Lone Wolf
- Mark of the Wolfen
- 1 Fenrisian Wolf
- Melta Bombs

Turn 1
Grokfog manages to kill Hurricane without taking a wound.

Turn 2
Grokfog takes a wound before killing Hurricane.

The Frost Axe proved to be more effective than the MotW and FW.

Win to Grokfog

----------

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

vs

Tarvitz210300
8 Ork Boyz

Turn 1
The War Walker kills 3 Boyz, and the Boyz flee.

Turn 2
The War Walker kills 4 Boyz. The Boyz charge but cant manage to hurt the War Walker, who finishes of the rest of the Boyz.

Win to Biellann

----------

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

vs

warsmith7752
1 Killa Kan
- Rokkit

Turn 1
The Combi-Melta manages a hit, and wrecks the Kan.

Turn 2
The Kans Rokkit bounces off the Lone Wolf, and the Lone Wolf blows the CCW off the Kan.
The Kan charges, and eventually kills the Lone Wolf in combat

Damage counts as half VP's, so the Lone Wolf takes the win.

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 5 MATCH-UPS!

====================

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

----------

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

vs

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

ROUND 5 RESULTS!

====================

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

Biellann
1 War Walker
- 2 Shuriken Cannons
- Spirit Stone

Turn 1
The War Walker takes a wound off the Lone Wolf, but is killed in combat.

Turn 2
The War Walker goes down eventually, but doesnt hurt the Lone Wolf.

Win to Grokfog

----------

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

vs

Uber Ork
1 Lone Wolf
- Terminator Armour
- Combi-Melta

Turn 1
The Lone Wolf explodes the Killa Kan with the Melta.

Turn 2
The Lone Wolf misses and charges, but is slaughtered in combat.

REMATCH!

Turn 3
The Lone Wolf shakes the Kan, but the Kan slaughters him in combat.

Turn 4
The Lone Wolf misses the Kan, and is killed in combat.

Win to marxalvia

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese

GRAND FINAL!!!!!!!

====================

Grokfog
1 Lone Wolf
- Frost Axe
- Melta Bombs

vs

marxalvia
1 Killa Kan
- Scorcha
- Grot Riggers

Turn 1
Neither side does anything with shooting.
The Lone Wolf charges in, but is torn in half by the Kan.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything with shooting.
The Kan charges in, and kills the Lone Wolf after 3 rounds of combat.

CONGRATULATIONS TO MARXALVIA! 

====================

I will post up the awards shortly.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Congratulations to the following 4 people, who made it to the top 8.
*AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Hurricane
Tarvitz210300
warsmith7752*
You will be rewarded with +10 rep and +96 Hall of Fame points!

Congratulations to the following 2 people, who made it to the top 4.
_*Biellann
Uber Ork*_
You will be rewarded with +15 rep and +192 Hall of Fame points!

Congratulations to *Grokfog*, who made it to the Grand Final!
You will be rewarded with +20 rep and +384 Hall of Fame points!

And finally....
Congratulations to *marxalvia*, who fought his way through all 6 rounds and came out victorious in all 6!
You will be rewarded with +25 rep, +640 Hall of Fame points, and an official Heresy Online medal!









All of the information will be on the Hall of Fame thread shortly, and all of the +rep will be handed out in a few hours.

Congratulations to everyone who made it this far. 

If you havent registered in Game #9 yet, now is the time to start thinking about it!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84935


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Aww good game Hurricane. Almost made it to a position that counts  Progress. Lone Wolf = hard to beat.

And grats on the win to Marxalvia!


----------



## Hurricane

Almost made it to a position that counts? LOL. Ok. Anyway, yes a good game all around. Thanks again KoC for hosting such an awesome game for these forums!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Hurricane said:


> Almost made it to a position that counts? LOL. Ok. Anyway, yes a good game all around. Thanks again KoC for hosting such an awesome game for these forums!


lol I was referring to me, whom you remorselessly knocked out right before top 8  You however, did :so_happy:


----------



## Biellann

Congrats to Grokfog and marxalvia.


----------



## Grokfog

Ooh, so close! :biggrin:

Congratulations to Marxalvia, and thank you KoC for rolling so well to get me to the final!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

KingOfCheese said:


> ROUND 4 RESULTS!
> 
> ====================
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> 2 Havocs
> - 2 Meltaguns
> 
> vs
> 
> marxalvia
> 1 Killa Kan
> - Scorcha
> - Grot Riggers
> 
> Turn 1
> Both Meltaguns miss. The Killa Kan kills them both in combat.
> 
> Turn 2
> The Kan gets Immob and Weapon destroyed, but still manages to kill the Havocs in combat.
> 
> Win to marxalvia
> 
> ====================


What??!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS MY PREFERRED MATCHUP!! HOW COULD I LOSE!!! AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My ramblings in disbelief aside, congrats man! If you beat me, considering the matchup, you deserve to win.
:victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese

All the +rep has been handed out.

I have put the following down on my notepad...
_AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH +10
warsmith7752 +10
Uber Ork +15_

It seems i need to spread the love around more before giving you guys +rep, so i may have to give it to you at a later date, but you WILL get it eventually. 



Leaderboard is updated. Check it out. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888


----------



## Winterous

Juuuuuuuuuuust so you know, King.
Gretchin in a Big Gunz unit do not have Grot Blastas 
You mentioned them not doing anything to an Attack Bike.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Winterous said:


> Juuuuuuuuuuust so you know, King.
> Gretchin in a Big Gunz unit do not have Grot Blastas
> You mentioned them not doing anything to an Attack Bike.


Meh, made no difference.

Considering all of the hard work i put into these games, you might want to consider thanking me one day instead of nit-picking at every opportunity you can in every game.
There is a reason why forums have the ability to PM.


----------



## marxalvia

I won??????????????? I was expecting to get killed by the meltas. Thanx for doing this King of Cheese.


----------



## Winterous

Grats Marx 

And King, I do recognise the effort you put into the forums, you're a total champ


----------



## Uber Ork

Dawnstar said:


> Damned Killa-Kan failed me!
> 
> From now on, I think I'll skip the Ork Codex when looking for a unit...
> 
> Maybe I'll stick to Chaos instead?


Why? The ork codex has produced the winning unit in several of the challenges thus far, including this one! :biggrin:








KingOfCheese said:


> REMATCH!
> 
> Turn 3
> The Lone Wolf shakes the Kan, but the Kan slaughters him in combat.
> 
> Turn 4
> The Lone Wolf misses the Kan, and is killed in combat.
> 
> Win to marxalvia


Wow! So close! 

Congrats on ultimate victory *Marxalvia*! :victory: I guess it wouldn't have mattered if I'd taken the melta bombs instead of the combi-melta after all. You ended up beating a lone wolf armed with each in the final two rounds! Huzzah! :biggrin:







KingOfCheese said:


> Considering all of the hard work i put into these games, you might want to consider thanking me one day instead of nit-picking at every opportunity you can in every game.


Here here! Thanks for all your hard work KoC! I give you two thumbs up for sure! :good: :good: 


Looking forward to Challenge #9 ...I'm just about ready to submit my entry! :biggrin:




.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Always nice to see an Ork (non-troop) unit win! Great job everyone! ^_^


----------



## ckcrawford

damn... two melta guns miss... a terrible way to go. 

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH must have really pissed off the Chaos Gods.


----------



## lokis222

marxalvia said:


> I won??????????????? I was expecting to get killed by the meltas. Thanx for doing this King of Cheese.


My choice lives vicariously through your victory. Well done.


----------

